# Ossessione fatale?



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2011)

Sono qui come tanti che non riescono a parlare direttamente di quello che è successo con nessuno.
Cerco di riassumere la storia: ci siamo messi assieme a 19 anni, 26 anni fa, un amore totale,
una complicità enorme, una passione che non ci permetteva di stare lontani.
Prima lui aveva avuto solo una storia da adolescente, di quelle storie crudeli in cui lei lo aspettava 
sempre tra un'avventura e un'altra, una storia di cui crescendo si è vergognato e che lo faceva
sentire in colpa.
Siamo andati a vivere assieme a 23 anni, dopo un paio di anni lui la incontra e mi tradisce: è lui che mi 
confessa tutto, mi dice che è stato un errore, che era in crisi perchè stavamo attraversando un brutto 
periodo, affrontiamo la crisi, nonostante l'insistenza di lei che tempestava di telefonate(a casa mia) e ne usciamo assieme.
Passano gli anni, ci sposiamo, abbiamo due figli, siamo una famiglia unita, serena, la passione... con una 
vita di corsa, l'abbiamo trascurata e di questo la responsabilità è soprattutto mia.
Arriva un altro brutto periodo per lui, problemi nella sua famiglia: diventa nervoso, ci trascura, sempre preso
dalle preoccupazioni per i genitori. E ancora la incontra, anche lei sposata e con due figli; 
all'inizio si incontrano solo da amici, si confidano, poi lei gli fa chiaramente capire che vuole qualcosa di più, 
io scopro gli incontri, leggo i suoi messaggi, gli do un ultimatum: se vuole rimanere con me non la deve più incontrare. 
Lui promette e giura ma... dopo qualche mese (e ricominciano le telefonatine, una volta risponde mia figlia)
lei torna alla carica dichiarandogli che lui è l'unico grande amore della sua 
vita e che lei non riesce a smettere di pensare a lui, che lo vuole incontrare etc...
Iniziano una relazione, che scopro dopo un paio di mesi perchè il mio campanello d'allarme continuava a suonare... ho frugato,
lo ammetto e lo rifarei, e ho trovato il secondo cellulare, con tanto di messaggini...
Metto le carte in tavola e lui implora il mio perdono, mi dice che era 'un gorgo dal quale non riuscivo ad uscire', mi 
dice di essersi sentito sporco, di non essere neppure soddisfatto del lato sessuale del rapporto con la sua amante, 
mi giura di amare solo me, mi assicura di aver chiuso definitivamente.
Volevo lasciarlo subito, ma i figli...
Siamo rimasti sotto lo stesso tetto ma io sono a pezzi, oramai è passato un mese ma a me sembra sia successo ieri,
il dubbio continuo che si sentano ancora, che si vedano ancora mi sta logorando, ma soprattutto il dubbio che lui 
non intenda porre fine al nostro matrimonio per senso del dovere , per senso di colpa, per riguardo ai figli e non
perchè realmente sono io l'amore della sua vita come lui è ed è sempre stato l'amore della mia, questo dubbio non mi fa 
dormire la notte e vivere di giorno, oltre alla ricorrente, stupida domanda: perchè? perchè, se è vero quello che mi ha detto?
Mi sembra di essere perennemente in uno stato allucinatorio in cui vedo la realtà che conoscevo in un modo nuovo, distorto, pauroso.
E, ciliegina sulla torta, dato che sono stata tanto cogliona da inviarle un messaggio col mio cell quando ho scoperto tutto, 
le telefonatine.... uno squillo e mette giù, rigorosamente no numero 5/6 volte al giorno.
Ho veramente bisogno di confrontarmi con qualcuno....


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono qui come tanti che non riescono a parlare direttamente di quello che è successo con nessuno.
> Cerco di riassumere la storia: ci siamo messi assieme a 19 anni, 26 anni fa, un amore totale,
> una complicità enorme, una passione che non ci permetteva di stare lontani.
> Prima lui aveva avuto solo una storia da adolescente, di quelle storie crudeli in cui lei lo aspettava
> ...


 intanto mi verrebbe da dire di rispondere agli squilli con una telefonata tranquilla e chiarificatrice: cosa vuole lei da te?la smetta definitivamente.

cerca di volerti bene, a poco a poco capirai se lui ha scelto veramente te (ma credo che sia così).
e poi parlate, parlate, ancora parlate .aprite vasi di pandora, vasetti di nutella e ricominciate con altre consapevolezze.
in bocca al lupo


----------



## Diletta (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono qui come tanti che non riescono a parlare direttamente di quello che è successo con nessuno.
> Cerco di riassumere la storia: ci siamo messi assieme a 19 anni, 26 anni fa, un amore totale,
> una complicità enorme, una passione che non ci permetteva di stare lontani.
> Prima lui aveva avuto solo una storia da adolescente, di quelle storie crudeli in cui lei lo aspettava
> ...



Ciao e benvenuta.
Sono dispiaciuta di quello che ti è appena successo, qui chi è dalla parte lesa  capisce perfettamente il dolore che provi, che è devastante.
Anch'io, per prima cosa, affronterei la str...a chiedendole cosa vuole da voi.
Tu sei legittimata a fare questo, non solo moralmente ma anche agli occhi della legge. Tu sei la moglie, capisci, l'altra non è nulla.
Quindi, una telefonata o anche un incontro, sempre che tu ce la faccia, per ricordarle, a muso duro,  la sua posizione (inesistente).  
Lui ti giura di amare solo te, ora come ora il dubbio che hai è perfettamente normale e capisco che sia terribile, forse più del fattaccio in sé.
Ti dico quello che penso io: lui è rimasto impigliato in una situazione più grande di lui, che gli è sfuggita completamente di mano, una storia dove c'è  attrazione fisica, è ovvio, ma non dare per scontato che ci sia stato, o che ci sia anche del sentimento.
Ascolta le sue parole e "senti" se ti appaiono sincere a pelle.
Ma, a proposito, si tratta sempre della stessa donna della storia adolescenziale? (Io ho capito di sì).
Se è così, c'è anche un richiamo al passato, alla gioventù spensierata e ormai finita da un pezzo. E' un richiamo forte.
Passiamo al lato pratico: dove vive la tizia? Sta lontano o vicino a voi?
Questo è anche importante.
Se lui la vede spesso l'ossessione da parte di lei può essere pericolosa.

Aspetto le tue risposte, intanto calma e ancora calma.
Lo so: è una parola!
Dimenticavo: un mese passato è una goccia nell'oceano.
Mi stupirei se non soffrissi così.
Intanto: coraggio, lo so che non ti capaciti sul fatto che è toccato a voi, lo stesso per me, non mi sono ancora ripresa, anche per me eravamo unici, perfetti!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta.
> Sono dispiaciuta di quello che ti è appena successo, qui chi è dalla parte lesa capisce perfettamente il dolore che provi, che è devastante.
> Anch'io, per prima cosa, affronterei la str...a chiedendole cosa vuole da voi.
> ...
> ...


La tizia è sempre la stessa, vive vicino ai miei suoceri, ad un centinaio di kilometri da casa nostra: non è comunque un problema incontrarsi, lui per lavoro e per andare a trovare i suoi gira spesso da quelle parti: siamo andati a trovare i suoi per pasqua e ne ha approfittato per incontrarla... a proposito delle telefonate: la prima volta ho fatto l'errore di chiamarla (non ho detto nulla di penalmente perseguibile, ma neanche moralmente condannabile) e... la vittima è diventata lei che naturalmente ha negato di essere l'autrice delle telefonate, inoltre si è sentita perseguitata da me


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto mi verrebbe da dire di rispondere agli squilli con una telefonata tranquilla e chiarificatrice: cosa vuole lei da te?la smetta definitivamente.
> 
> cerca di volerti bene, a poco a poco capirai se lui ha scelto veramente te (ma credo che sia così).
> e poi parlate, parlate, ancora parlate .aprite vasi di pandora, vasetti di nutella e ricominciate con altre consapevolezze.
> in bocca al lupo


per quanto riguarla il parlare l'atteggiamento è 'mettiamoci una pietra sopra e cerchiamo di far finta che non sia successo,  altrimenti non arriviamo da nessuna parte tormentandoci, io a parlarne sto male'


----------



## Tubarao (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le telefonatine.... uno squillo e mette giù, rigorosamente no numero 5/6 volte al giorno.


E' quasi stalking.....anzi, anche senza il quasi.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono qui come tanti che non riescono a parlare direttamente di quello che è successo con nessuno.
> Cerco di riassumere la storia: ci siamo messi assieme a 19 anni, 26 anni fa, un amore totale,
> una complicità enorme, una passione che non ci permetteva di stare lontani.
> Prima lui aveva avuto solo una storia da adolescente, di quelle storie crudeli in cui lei lo aspettava
> ...


La tua storia per tanti versi ricorda la mia e non vorrei fare pericolose confusioni o analogie.
Ma mi metto dalla parte di lui.
Questa donna ha dei poteri su di lui.
Lei sa che quando lo vuole, viene lì e se lo prende.
Tutto si risolverà, quando lui, iniziaerà a resistergli e a capire che ha il potere di fanculizzarla ogni volta che vuole.
Vedi io ho parlato molto chiaro prima di sposarmi: questa è la mia vita prima di te: è successo da qua fin qua.
Quindi quando poi ho rivisto certe persone mia moglie sapeva chi erano e in che termini erano con me: nessuna brutta sorpresa ergo.

Ma leggendo Diletta mi è venuta in mente mia moglie che dice...le altre? Non devono avere nessuna importanza per me.

Tu a quella donna non hai nulla da dire.
E' un'estranea.

Mi colpisce poi su che asse pretendi sia il matrimonio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu a quella donna non hai nulla da dire.
> E' un'estranea.
> 
> Mi colpisce poi su che asse pretendi sia il matrimonio.


sono d'accordo sulla prima frase, sinceramente non ho capito la seconda


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per quanto riguarla il parlare l'atteggiamento è 'mettiamoci una pietra sopra e cerchiamo di far finta che non sia successo,  altrimenti non arriviamo da nessuna parte tormentandoci, io a parlarne sto male'


SI
Anche perchè non c'è nulla da dire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI
> Anche perchè non c'è nulla da dire.


 facciamo finta che non sia successo nulla fino alla prossima volta?
dovrei far finta di essere serena, di avere ancora fiducia in lui, di sentirmi la sua donna?
Io non sono una bigotta, capisco perfettamente che una sbandata possa capitare, un rapporto sessuale a volte può essere anche un modo di dimenticare delusioni e frustrazioni, non mi metto su un piedistallo perchè io non l'ho mai tradito: semplicemente non ho mai desiderato davvero un altro uomo, e di occasioni in 26 anni ne ho avute e ne ho tutt'ora.
Ma vedi, in uno dei messaggi che ho letto c'era scritto: 'Mi manchi', e l'aveva scritto lui.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La tizia è sempre la stessa, vive vicino ai miei suoceri, ad un centinaio di kilometri da casa nostra: non è comunque un problema incontrarsi, lui per lavoro e per andare a trovare i suoi gira spesso da quelle parti: siamo andati a trovare i suoi per pasqua e ne ha approfittato per incontrarla... a proposito delle telefonate: la prima volta ho fatto l'errore di chiamarla (non ho detto nulla di penalmente perseguibile, ma neanche moralmente condannabile) e... la vittima è diventata lei che naturalmente ha negato di essere l'autrice delle telefonate, inoltre si è sentita perseguitata da me


2 opzioni opposte

o fai denuncia per stalking: 

o cambi numero: lei non è nessuno e le questioni che ti interessano te le devi vedere con lui


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono qui come tanti che non riescono a parlare direttamente di quello che è successo con nessuno.
> Cerco di riassumere la storia: ci siamo messi assieme a 19 anni, 26 anni fa, un amore totale,
> una complicità enorme, una passione che non ci permetteva di stare lontani.
> Prima lui aveva avuto solo una storia da adolescente, di quelle storie crudeli in cui lei lo aspettava
> ...


Ciao Sbriciolata!

Come può apparire chiaro solo a chi non ha la testa dentro al sacco del buio amore, le persone sono quello che sono.
E tu sei la moglie che tiene a che i figli abbiano un padre ed una famiglia integra, e tuo marito è uno le cui distrazioni dai problemi passano per le gambe di altre donne, e l'ultima megera che ti contende il cavaliere non è nulla, nè per te nè per lui.
Già, lei non è un problema tuo.
Così come se impomati di cortisone la tua faccia non scompare l'acne ai tuoi figli adolescenti, allo stesso modo le tue lacrime non bagneranno il cuore di tuo marito nè le unghie da arpia dell'altra donna.
Le persone non cambiano, non se non ce n'è davvero bisogno, non se se ne può fare a meno e non se si è visto che anche le devianze ci vengono perdonate.
Un uomo che ha troppa passione e poca fantasia non scopre ogni giorno una nuova donna nella propria moglie ma lo stesso culo in donne diverse.
E lo stesso culo stanca.
Non hai nulla quindi da temere dalla vegliarda innamorata del tuo discolo maritino.
Lui non la considera più di te, tranquilla, lui non la ama più di te, tranquilla, lui non la teme più di te, tranquilla.
Tu sei più comoda.
Hai già vinto.

Hai vinto un uomo da tenere così, senza troppi problemi.
Se ti va bene.

Di certo non cambiarà mai e  non cambiarà mai te.
Se ti va bene.

Col tempo ci si abitua ai bocconi amari.

Non hai motivo di temere altro, non ti farà altre sorprese, ma sempre le stesse, finchè avrà la schiena dritta e riuscirà a tenere i denti in bocca.

Allora il brodino sarai tu a cucinarglielo, e sarai felice.
Se ti va bene.

In bocca al lupo!

Ciao!


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per quanto riguarla il parlare l'atteggiamento è 'mettiamoci una pietra sopra e cerchiamo di far finta che non sia successo, altrimenti non arriviamo da nessuna parte tormentandoci, io a parlarne sto male'


ci sta che all'inizio tu abbia questa chiusura
visto il poco tempo passato

ma se perdura, difficilmente buoni risultati scaturiscono dalla paura e dal rifiuto


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Sbriciolata!
> 
> Tu sei più comoda.
> Hai già vinto.
> ...


Non è proprio questo che vorrei per il mio futuro: sono in un momento di bassa autostima ma non sono il cane che torna a leccare la mano che l'ha picchiato, questo profilo si adatta di più all'altra, di cui conosco abbastanza la storia. Non voglio vincere nulla io, in special modo non tengo ai premi di consolazione


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ci sta che all'inizio tu abbia questa chiusura
> visto il poco tempo passato
> 
> ma se perdura, difficilmente buoni risultati scaturiscono dalla paura e dal rifiuto


 non mi sono spiegata: non è il MIO atteggiamento, è il SUO


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per quanto riguarla il parlare l'atteggiamento è 'mettiamoci una pietra sopra e cerchiamo di far finta che non sia successo, altrimenti non arriviamo da nessuna parte tormentandoci, io a parlarne sto male'


 secondo il mio punto di vista è un grave errore


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegata: non è il MIO atteggiamento, è il SUO


bè
tutti i traditori lo preferirebbero


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo il mio punto di vista è un grave errore


secondo il mio è non solo nascondere la polvere sotto un tappeto, ma non voler chiudere veramente una situazione, non voler sviscerare le vere ragioni, non voler far chiarezza sui propri sentimenti.
Come dicevo prima, io non voglio assolutamente tenere in piedi un matrimonio per forza, ho abbastanza rispetto di me stessa per non farlo.
d'altra parte io con quest'uomo ho davvero condiviso una vita, siamo cresciuti assieme, assieme abbiamo discusso ogni problema e ci siamo consigliati per ogni scelta, non ho davvero poco da perdere, o almeno non l'avevo...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> facciamo finta che non sia successo nulla fino alla prossima volta?
> dovrei far finta di essere serena, di avere ancora fiducia in lui, di sentirmi la sua donna?
> Io non sono una bigotta, capisco perfettamente che una sbandata possa capitare, un rapporto sessuale a volte può essere anche un modo di dimenticare delusioni e frustrazioni, non mi metto su un piedistallo perchè io non l'ho mai tradito: semplicemente non ho mai desiderato davvero un altro uomo, e di occasioni in 26 anni ne ho avute e ne ho tutt'ora.
> Ma vedi, in uno dei messaggi che ho letto c'era scritto: 'Mi manchi', e l'aveva scritto lui.


Ascoltami bene:
Ascolta lui si è messo assieme a te.
Lei fa parte delle cose solo sue.
Sono cose che lui deve risolvere tra lui e lei.
Avrai vantaggi enormi da fare un passo indietro e tirarti in parte.

Questo non è un caso in cui, lui dopo aver sposato con te, ha conosciuto un'altra di cui si è innamorato perso.

Sbagli a ficcanasare nei suoi sms...
Quel mi manchi...ha un senso che tu non puoi valutare.

Lascialo respirare...
Qua ci vuole a sto giro...
Sabina

scrivi in privato a Sabina...ok?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bè
> tutti i traditori lo preferirebbero


 sì, sembra comodo anche a me, poi se non ne parliamo è come se non fosse successo, vero?
Io non sono più la stessa donna che ero un mese fa, mentre lui incontrava l'altra io stavo con i nostri figli, pulivo, stiravo, facevo un esame per un sospetto di tumore di cui non gli avevo parlato per non farlo preoccupare...
Mi sento stupida, così stupida!
E io? ho notato che gli uomini in questo forum sono molto solidali con l'orgoglio ferito degli altri uomini, ma non è l'orgoglio che mi preoccupa, è il rispetto che non riesco più a provare per me stessa!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo il mio è non solo nascondere la polvere sotto un tappeto, ma non voler chiudere veramente una situazione, non voler sviscerare le vere ragioni, non voler far chiarezza sui propri sentimenti.
> Come dicevo prima, io non voglio assolutamente tenere in piedi un matrimonio per forza, ho abbastanza rispetto di me stessa per non farlo.
> d'altra parte io con quest'uomo ho davvero condiviso una vita, siamo cresciuti assieme, assieme abbiamo discusso ogni problema e ci siamo consigliati per ogni scelta, non ho davvero poco da perdere, o almeno non l'avevo...


Ecco brava dici cose molto interessanti...
E credi che lui non lo sappia?
Lui sa benissimo che ha creato CON TE cose che magari ( ehi non voglio fare supposizioni, ma faccio analogie con mia esperienza) avrebbe voluto donare all'altra.

Credimi sta roba pesa come un macigno.
Lui ( quando si vede con l'altra), sa benissimo che le sta mostrando solo la punta dell'iceberg.

Se lui prosciuga l'acqua è costretto a vedere tutto quello che ha realizzato con te...

Insomma cucciola...dai non spaventarti...

Sullo stalking...non ho parole...non so che dirti...
Tu non parlarci...

Mia moglie non ha mai cagato di striscio le mie amiche...e tutte quelle che hanno provato a parlare con lei...hanno ricevuto una freddata...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, sembra comodo anche a me, poi se non ne parliamo è come se non fosse successo, vero?
> Io non sono più la stessa donna che ero un mese fa, mentre lui incontrava l'altra io stavo con i nostri figli, pulivo, stiravo, facevo un esame per un sospetto di tumore di cui non gli avevo parlato per non farlo preoccupare...
> Mi sento stupida, così stupida!
> E io? ho notato che gli uomini in questo forum sono molto solidali con l'orgoglio ferito degli altri uomini, ma non è l'orgoglio che mi preoccupa, è il rispetto che non riesco più a provare per me stessa!


Ecco pensa a fare festa ( te lo dico a ragion veduta) se hai scansato messer tumore...
Fidati quell'amante lì...un tumore...ti cambia la vita...e di molto!


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, sembra comodo anche a me, poi se non ne parliamo è come se non fosse successo, vero?
> Io non sono più la stessa donna che ero un mese fa, mentre lui incontrava l'altra io stavo con i nostri figli, pulivo, stiravo, facevo un esame per un sospetto di tumore di cui non gli avevo parlato per non farlo preoccupare...
> Mi sento stupida, così stupida!
> E io? ho notato che gli uomini in questo forum sono molto solidali con l'orgoglio ferito degli altri uomini, ma* non è l'orgoglio che mi preoccupa, è il rispetto che non riesco più a provare per me stessa*!


questo lo capisco

ma, secondo me, non è dall'impulso che questi sentimenti procurano a botta calda che dedevi lasciar orientare le tue azioni

meglio sarebbe aspettare fino a quando riuscirai a decidere cosa vuoi veramente

se ci pensi
il rispetto per te stessa non può basarsi sul comportamento di una persona che potresti non rispettare e ritenere inaffidabile per te 

cerca di capire se è questo che sta succedendo
la decisione sarà conseguente
ma concediti il tempo che ti serve (parlo di te non di lui)

tu sei la persona più importante


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco brava dici cose molto interessanti...
> E credi che lui non lo sappia?
> Lui sa benissimo che ha creato CON TE cose che magari ( ehi non voglio fare supposizioni, ma faccio analogie con mia esperienza) avrebbe voluto donare all'altra.
> 
> ...


La battuta a proposito dell'iceberg è troppo facile... perdonami ma a serve un sacco almeno cercare di sorridere ogni tanto
Per quanto riguarda quello che ha creato con me e avrebbe voluto creare con l'altra... se è così ho vissuto una ventina d'anni di illusioni, non c'era nulla di vero, lui costruiva una vita con me ma avrebbe voluto costruirla con lei? ma... chi l'ha costretto? non è una cosa un tantinello perversa questa? oddio, è vero che lei mi ha scritto un sms parlandomi del rapporto tra me e mio marito con un'arroganza che aveva del surreale ma... davvero mi stai dicendo che non ho capito nulla per tanto tempo? la mia non è una provocazione, sto veramente cercando di capire se questo sia possibile perchè è un dubbio che ho!
non capisco neppure la frase su tua moglie: se qualcuno che conosco(non riesco a pensare possa farlo un mio amico e io ho soprattutto amici uomini) provasse a dire qualcosa a mio marito, non sarebbe necessaria una freddata da parte sua: con me avrebbe definitivamente chiuso ogni tipo di rapporto


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo lo capisco
> 
> ma, secondo me, non è dall'impulso che questi sentimenti procurano a botta calda che dedevi lasciar orientare le tue azioni
> 
> ...


 sono assolutamente d'accordo: ho capito in questo mese che devo ritrovare la pace con me stessa, anche per i miei figli, ma è ancora durissima


----------



## Tubarao (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono assolutamente d'accordo: ho capito in questo mese che devo ritrovare la pace con me stessa, anche per i miei figli, *ma è ancora durissima*


In certe cose dire un mese o dire l'altro ieri è la stessa cosa.....

mi stupirei se non fosse durissima.....

tu continua/comincia a mettere un giorno dietro l'altro senza aspettare il prossimo giorno come quello in cui avrai le risposte che cerchi....


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In certe cose dire un mese o dire l'altro ieri è la stessa cosa.....
> 
> mi stupirei se non fosse durissima.....
> 
> tu continua/comincia a mettere un giorno dietro l'altro senza aspettare il prossimo giorno come quello in cui avrai le risposte che cerchi....


 
quotone:up:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La battuta a proposito dell'iceberg è troppo facile... perdonami ma a serve un sacco almeno cercare di sorridere ogni tanto
> Per quanto riguarda quello che ha creato con me e avrebbe voluto creare con l'altra... se è così ho vissuto una ventina d'anni di illusioni, non c'era nulla di vero, lui costruiva una vita con me ma avrebbe voluto costruirla con lei? ma... chi l'ha costretto? non è una cosa un tantinello perversa questa? oddio, è vero che lei mi ha scritto un sms parlandomi del rapporto tra me e mio marito con un'arroganza che aveva del surreale ma... davvero mi stai dicendo che non ho capito nulla per tanto tempo? la mia non è una provocazione, sto veramente cercando di capire se questo sia possibile perchè è un dubbio che ho!
> non capisco neppure la frase su tua moglie: se qualcuno che conosco(non riesco a pensare possa farlo un mio amico e io ho soprattutto amici uomini) provasse a dire qualcosa a mio marito, non sarebbe necessaria una freddata da parte sua: con me avrebbe definitivamente chiuso ogni tipo di rapporto


Il discorso credimi è complesso da parte mia, e appunto non vorrei sconfinare in quelle cose "solo nostre" per cui mia moglie, che qui legge, non mi perdonerebbe mai.
E non mi permetto ( come altri qui fanno) di immedesimarmi in una persona (tuo marito) che non conosco per nulla.
Ma vediamo se riesco a cuore aperto.
Ma sto parlando di ME e non di lui.
Io sono giovane e ho dei sogni da realizzare con una donna.
Solo che a me non importava chi fosse, capisci?
Ci provo con una e va male, malissimo.
Poi ci provo con un'altra ( quello si fu un grande amore perchè lei mi capiva almeno quanto lo sa fare qui dentro solo l'utente Nausicaa), ma questa muore.
Intanto ero andato avanti con le mie cose...già acquistato una casa...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Poi incontro mia moglie.
Tutto quello che in realtà volevo donare alla prima, l'ho donato a lei.
Altrimenti IO sarei vissuto di illusioni, di cose che non potevano e non potranno MAI essere.
Ripeto lascia perdere lei.
Non è una cosa perversa: è che di necessità si fa virtù.
Forse ti sta crollando il mondo in testa (illusioramente però) perchè tuo marito, forse eh? Non è stato trasparente nell'illustrarti il suo mondo affettivo.
Per me è stato fondamentale spiegarlo a colei che mi tiravo in casa: lei mi ha spiegato il suo, perchè anche lei aveva i suoi gatti da pelare.
Ed è andato tutto bene.
Vorrei dirti questo, e ti spiego perchè mi sento al sicuro, casomai una tornasse a rivendicare certe cose da me, io le direi...vorrei tanto...ma ho già dato fondo a tutto. Non ho più nulla da offrirti.

Ma il consiglio è...
Prendi le distanze da quella donna e lascia che se la smazzolino loro.
Pensaci bene...un motivo per cui quelle due persone non sono insieme: ci sarà.

Poi prendi tuo marito e gli parli.
Decidete quali siano le cose solo vostre e non permettere a nessuno di entrare lì.

Ce la fai?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il discorso credimi è complesso da parte mia, e appunto non vorrei sconfinare in quelle cose "solo nostre" per cui mia moglie, che qui legge, non mi perdonerebbe mai.
> ...
> Non è una cosa perversa: è che di necessità si fa virtù.
> Forse ti sta crollando il mondo in testa (illusioramente però) perchè tuo marito, forse eh? Non è stato trasparente nell'illustrarti il suo mondo affettivo.
> ...


 Ti ringrazio per avermi aperto il tuo cuore raccontandomi cose così delicate e dolorose. Credo di aver capito quello che hai raccontato della tua esperienza, ma non credo onestamente ci possano essere analogie( Premetto che io sono una persona severa, sicuramente con me stessa, gli altri cerco di comprenderli di più ma non dimentico mai gli errori che hanno fatto). In questa storia non c'erano impedimenti di nessun tipo, quando ci siamo messi assieme eravamo liberi come lo devono essere due ragazzi di vent'anni, lui ha potuto scegliere con chi stare, ci siamo sposati dopo 12 anni di convivenza: io sinceramente questo 'avrei voluto ma non potevo' non lo vedo, avrebbe potuto, se avesse voluto, scegliere di stare con lei (che è sempre stata in attesa di lui) e non con me. E sottolineo scegliere di stare con lei, non costruire quello che abbiamo costruito noi, perchè quello che abbiamo costruito LUI ed IO non potrebbe costruirlo con un'altra, perchè è unico per tutte le coppie, nel bene e nel male.
'Avrei voluto ma non potevo' è forse una scusa per avere il matrimonio e la trasgressione, oppure lui può essere lusingato da questa ossessione che lei mostra di avere(senza pudore) per lui.
Io non lo so questo, ma mi sembrano due storie completamente diverse


----------



## Diletta (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per avermi aperto il tuo cuore raccontandomi cose così delicate e dolorose. Credo di aver capito quello che hai raccontato della tua esperienza, ma non credo onestamente ci possano essere analogie( Premetto che io sono una persona severa, sicuramente con me stessa, gli altri cerco di comprenderli di più ma non dimentico mai gli errori che hanno fatto). In questa storia non c'erano impedimenti di nessun tipo, quando ci siamo messi assieme eravamo liberi come lo devono essere due ragazzi di vent'anni, lui ha potuto scegliere con chi stare, ci siamo sposati dopo 12 anni di convivenza: io sinceramente questo 'avrei voluto ma non potevo' non lo vedo, avrebbe potuto, se avesse voluto, scegliere di stare con lei (che è sempre stata in attesa di lui) e non con me. E sottolineo scegliere di stare con lei, non costruire quello che abbiamo costruito noi, perchè quello che abbiamo costruito LUI ed IO non potrebbe costruirlo con un'altra, perchè è unico per tutte le coppie, nel bene e nel male.
> 'Avrei voluto ma non potevo' è forse una scusa per avere il matrimonio e la trasgressione, oppure lui può essere lusingato da questa ossessione che lei mostra di avere(senza pudore) per lui.
> Io non lo so questo, ma mi sembrano due storie completamente diverse



Allora, ascolta:

per prima cosa non fissarti sulle frasi che hai letto perché vai in ossessione anche tu, le frasi che scrivono i cari maschietti non sono quasi mai (direi mai) 
vere, servono per raggiungere lo scopo oppure testimoniano tuttalpiù una
sbandata che non è affatto amore e che fa presto a scemare.

Sul fatto che vorrebbe metterci subito una bella pietra sopra e non parlarne più è tipico, come ti ha detto anche Amore mio e forse altri, di tutti i traditori.
Anche per loro non è facile, bisogna dirlo, e parlarne è motivo di disagio e di dolore per ambedue.
Invece, la chiave di tutto è proprio il dialogo, solo con questo si potrà arrivare col tempo a voltar pagina, un po' perché i motivi che vi hanno portato a questa crisi saranno chiari, un po' perché l'elaborazione del fatto si realizza soprattutto grazie alla comunicazione verbale fra di voi e di conseguenza al lavoro che farai su te stessa.
Quindi, fagli presente l'importanza del dialogo se vuole davvero ricostruire l'intesa fra voi: sarà doloroso, scabroso e a volte molto sgradevole. Lui deve sapere che è tenuto a dirti tutto quello che gli chiederai, per il bene del vostro matrimonio. 
A questo punto, come vedi, dipende tanto anche da lui l'esito del percorso ed è già un banco di prova per "testare" la sua reale volontà di voler fare di tutto per salvarvi.

Sulla tizia, le hai già parlato una volta, basta. 
Non significa nulla per te. Concentrati su di lui: è lui che deve aprire il suo animo per fartelo conoscere, ora non sono più cose sue, sono cose anche TUE.
Anche mio marito riteneva inizialmente che dovessero restare cose sue, poi ha capito che a questo punto non era più possibile e si è messo a mia disposizione, anzi, a disposizione della nostra storia, perché lo merita.
La verità, tanto agognata, è finalmente emersa, e quando c'è la verità è già una base di partenza, non l'unica perché sono così tante le dinamiche in gioco, ma te ne accorgerai strada facendo.
In bocca al lupo !!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora, ascolta:
> 
> per prima cosa non fissarti sulle frasi che hai letto perché vai in ossessione anche tu, le frasi che scrivono i cari maschietti non sono quasi mai (direi mai)
> vere, servono per raggiungere lo scopo oppure testimoniano tuttalpiù una
> ...


 Tutti mi state dicendo che non devo più parlare con l'altra ma io non ne ho nessuna intenzione, questa umiliazione me la sono andata a cercare la prima volta, vent'anni fa ma adesso sono adulta: ho fatto l'errore di mandarle un sms quando ho trovato il telefonino, un sms a lei ed uno a lui, nei quali dicevo sostanzialmente che avevo scoperto tutto, per me potevano fare quello che volevano, avevano la mia benedizione... ovviamente una reazione di rabbia, poi è stata lei a mandarmi altri sms nei giorni successivi, le ho solo risposto che non mi scocciasse, ma in modo più elegante.
evidentemente però gode a darmi il tormento e così mi fa gli squilli... credo voglia ricordarmi della sua esistenza ... come se ce ne fosse bisogno...
comunque da parte mia non ho nessuna voglia di parlare con lei, non saprei proprio che dirle: non è lei ad essere sposata con me, non è con lei che ho costruito la mia vita e fatto due figli: questo se le dovrebbe invece ricordare mio marito adesso che ci penso Io ho provato a parlare con lui.... quando ci sono riuscita, alla fine mi ha detto:'però questa è l'ultima volta che ne parliamo'... solo a pensarci mi arrabbio come una pantera... un'oretta e la questione è chiusa?


----------



## Diletta (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tutti mi state dicendo che non devo più parlare con l'altra ma io non ne ho nessuna intenzione, questa umiliazione me la sono andata a cercare la prima volta, vent'anni fa ma adesso sono adulta: ho fatto l'errore di mandarle un sms quando ho trovato il telefonino, un sms a lei ed uno a lui, nei quali dicevo sostanzialmente che avevo scoperto tutto, per me potevano fare quello che volevano, avevano la mia benedizione... ovviamente una reazione di rabbia, poi è stata lei a mandarmi altri sms nei giorni successivi, le ho solo risposto che non mi scocciasse, ma in modo più elegante.
> evidentemente però gode a darmi il tormento e così mi fa gli squilli... credo voglia ricordarmi della sua esistenza ... come se ce ne fosse bisogno...
> comunque da parte mia non ho nessuna voglia di parlare con lei, non saprei proprio che dirle: non è lei ad essere sposata con me, non è con lei che ho costruito la mia vita e fatto due figli: questo se le dovrebbe invece ricordare mio marito adesso che ci penso Io ho provato a parlare con lui.... quando ci sono riuscita, alla fine mi ha detto:*'però questa è l'ultima volta che ne parliamo'... solo a pensarci mi arrabbio come una pantera... un'oretta e la questione è chiusa?*





...E allora si parte male, sono dura ma devo dire quello che penso, ma soprattutto ti voglio rendere partecipe della mia esperienza molto recente in quanto ci sono ancora nel bel mezzo.
Tu sei soddisfatta delle sue risposte, hai capito le motivazioni, non hai più dubbi e tormenti?
Se soddisfatta non sei, come purtroppo mi aspetto, lui non si può permettere, nella sua posizione, di chiudere la questione, e arrivederci e grazie...
Non può semplicemente perché la questione l'ha creata lui, non se ne rende conto?
Oppure pensa che, dato che si trova ancora dentro casa con te, questa è già la sua prova della scelta fatta?
E' troppo comodo, e non è sufficiente, diglielo pure che non funziona così.
Il tuo dolore causato dalla delusione cocente e dall'umiliazione non contano in un rapporto d'amore?
Penso che tu non sia la stessa di prima con lui, a lui vai bene comunque?
Ti immagino spenta, apatica e triste (non sempre spero), ti vedo così perché ci sono passata da poco e spesso ci ricasco, e non è certo per volontà mia, ma perché il cuore non si inganna mai.

Quanto vorrei svegliarmi al mattino e non provare più quel turbamento che mi stringe dentro, poi ci sono anche i momenti più rosei, e meno male, ma anche per me è tuttora un sopravvivere, un barcamenarmi.
Mio marito mi sta vicino, mi rivuole come prima e devo dire che si sta impegnando.

Anche il tuo deve fare altrettanto e deve sapere da te di cosa hai bisogno per stare meglio. Sei tu che glielo devi dire, ma sta a lui dimostrarti la sua disponibilità totale.
Pensa che per un uomo è ancora più difficile perché pochi sono inclini a  guardarsi dentro e a liberare l'animo.
Si metta nell'ordine di idee che lo dovrà fare, tu magari cerca se possibile di non snervarlo e di non ossessionarlo, se richiede un po' di tempo concediglielo, ma sempre nell'ottica di una tempistica giusta.
Non far passare troppo tempo poiché c'è il rischio che la crisi si incancrenisca e si "cronicizzi".


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per avermi aperto il tuo cuore raccontandomi cose così delicate e dolorose. Credo di aver capito quello che hai raccontato della tua esperienza, ma non credo onestamente ci possano essere analogie( Premetto che io sono una persona severa, sicuramente con me stessa, gli altri cerco di comprenderli di più ma non dimentico mai gli errori che hanno fatto). In questa storia non c'erano impedimenti di nessun tipo, quando ci siamo messi assieme eravamo liberi come lo devono essere due ragazzi di vent'anni, lui ha potuto scegliere con chi stare, ci siamo sposati dopo 12 anni di convivenza: io sinceramente questo 'avrei voluto ma non potevo' non lo vedo, avrebbe potuto, se avesse voluto, scegliere di stare con lei (che è sempre stata in attesa di lui) e non con me. E sottolineo scegliere di stare con lei, non costruire quello che abbiamo costruito noi, perchè quello che abbiamo costruito LUI ed IO non potrebbe costruirlo con un'altra, perchè è unico per tutte le coppie, nel bene e nel male.
> 'Avrei voluto ma non potevo' è forse una scusa per avere il matrimonio e la trasgressione, oppure lui può essere lusingato da questa ossessione che lei mostra di avere(senza pudore) per lui.
> Io non lo so questo, ma mi sembrano due storie completamente diverse


Si penso anch'io...
Ma mi pare di capire che lui è come dire "debole" nei confronti di lei...no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si penso anch'io...
> Ma mi pare di capire che lui è come dire "debole" nei confronti di lei...no?


 Evidentemente lei ha un potere su di lui, che, ne sono abbastanza certa, non è soprattutto di attrazione sessuale, ma più un mix di lusinghe e sensi di colpa... i messaggi che ho letto(anche quelli che ha mandato a me) sono molto subdoli, mentre dicono una cosa ne insinuano un'altra... gli dice che lui la rende felice in modo da sottointendere che lei era infelice senza di lui..  conosco mio marito, ma lo conosce molto bene pure lei... mentre scrivo, un altro squillo... ma non c'è modo di rintracciare il chiamante? un software?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Evidentemente lei ha un potere su di lui, che, ne sono abbastanza certa, non è soprattutto di attrazione sessuale, ma più un mix di lusinghe e sensi di colpa... i messaggi che ho letto(anche quelli che ha mandato a me) sono molto subdoli, mentre dicono una cosa ne insinuano un'altra... gli dice che lui la rende felice in modo da sottointendere che lei era infelice senza di lui..  conosco mio marito, ma lo conosce molto bene pure lei... mentre scrivo, un altro squillo... ma non c'è modo di rintracciare il chiamante? un software?


Ecco ricordati che tuo marito è un uomo.
E lei una donna.
TIenilo distante da lei.
COnosco benissimo quell'atteggiamento...
In me ha provocato una reazione violentissima contro quella donna...
Solo per aver usato espressioni del tipo..." Sento che non sei felice con tua moglie"...o robe de sto genere qua...
Tu sai meglio di me, come una manipolatrice...lavora ogni giorno con il cacciavite...a rivoltare i discorsi pur di far credere ad un uomo quello che lui non crede...
Prova a pensare se tuo marito manco sa...come è ricaduto nelle sue sgrinfie...

Ma porco can...cosa non ti tocca passare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> ...E allora si parte male, sono dura ma devo dire quello che penso, ma soprattutto ti voglio rendere partecipe della mia esperienza molto recente in quanto ci sono ancora nel bel mezzo.
> ...


 non sono soddisfatta, come ti aspettavi, e soprattutto sono spaventata a morte e non mi sembra giusto dover vivere così... autostima ai minimi, crampi allo stomaco, risvegli improvvisi nel cuore della notte, le lacrime che saltano fuori in continuazione... tutto  il repertorio immagino.
Mi sta facendo moooooolto bene parlare con tutti voi, anche perchè con il mio carattere non riesco a parlarne quasi con nessuno, solo con un amico che ci è passato... assurdo a dirsi ma mi vergogno, come se chi avesse tradito fossi stata io... mi vergogno per lui...


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco ricordati che tuo marito è un uomo.
> E lei una donna.
> *TIenilo distante da lei.*
> COnosco benissimo quell'atteggiamento...
> ...


sbrici, per carità

non sei tu a doverlo tenere lontano  da lei

mica puoi fare il cane da guardia per tutta la vita


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sono soddisfatta, come ti aspettavi, e soprattutto sono spaventata a morte e non mi sembra giusto dover vivere così... autostima ai minimi, crampi allo stomaco, risvegli improvvisi nel cuore della notte, le lacrime che saltano fuori in continuazione... tutto il repertorio immagino.
> Mi sta facendo moooooolto bene parlare con tutti voi, anche perchè con il mio carattere non riesco a parlarne quasi con nessuno, solo con un amico che ci è passato... assurdo a dirsi ma mi vergogno, come se chi avesse tradito fossi stata io... mi vergogno per lui...


repertorio classicissimo

ma datti tempo

vedrai che, comunque vada, rifiorirai


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco ricordati che tuo marito è un uomo.
> E lei una donna.
> TIenilo distante da lei.
> COnosco benissimo quell'atteggiamento...
> ...


 è anche questa una causa delle mie paure... adesso che ha infilato benino il piede in mezzo alla porta, pensi che non cercherà di spalancarla? aspetterà che si calmino le acque e poi tornerà alla carica con una mail, un messaggio, inizialmente solo per chiedere come sta... purtroppo conosco bene anche io l'atteggiamento... si chiama passivo/aggressivo, il più subdolo di tutti.
Scusa il sessismo, ma a molti di voi uomini piace tanto fare i paladini delle damigelle in difficoltà... vi sentite così fighi... certo una moglie che deve ricordare che scade l'assicurazione della macchina e che a volte sgrida per le condizioni del bagno mica può competere con la bella addormentata che per tornare in vita ha bisogno del bacio del principe azzurro... vero o no?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è anche questa una causa delle mie paure... adesso che ha infilato benino il piede in mezzo alla porta, pensi che non cercherà di spalancarla? aspetterà che si calmino le acque e poi tornerà alla carica con una mail, un messaggio, inizialmente solo per chiedere come sta... purtroppo conosco bene anche io l'atteggiamento... si chiama passivo/aggressivo, il più subdolo di tutti.
> Scusa il sessismo, ma a molti di voi uomini piace tanto fare i paladini delle damigelle in difficoltà... vi sentite così fighi... certo una moglie che deve ricordare che scade l'assicurazione della macchina e che a volte sgrida per le condizioni del bagno mica può competere con la bella addormentata che per tornare in vita ha bisogno del bacio del principe azzurro... vero o no?


Per cosa credi che io non abbia lasciato mia moglie?
EH? 
EHHHHHHHHHHHHH?
Per la sua figa? EH?
Proprio perchè c'è l'assicurazione della macchina da pagare, e il bagno da sistemare.

Senti sei SUA MOGLIE.
Non abbassarti MAI a metterti in competizione con lei.

Solo un uomo stupido, abbandona la strada certa per l'ignoto.

Mi dispiace enormemente per quello che passi...

Pensa che io ehm...sto ancora incazzato con mia moglie perchè non mi ha mai trattenuto...


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per cosa credi che io non abbia lasciato mia moglie?
> EH?
> EHHHHHHHHHHHHH?
> Per la sua figa? EH?
> ...


ma non sei tu quello che diceva
che prendi dove trovi le soddisfazioni che tua moglie non ti dà e ringrazi iddio che lei non ostacoli le tue botte d'allegria perchè ti servono per essere felice?

e tutti i discorsi su cose "vostre" o "solo tue" o "solo sue" condite dal fatto che nelle ultime 2 categorie (che comprendono i rispettivi partner occasionali) l'altro non deve metter bocca?


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è anche questa una causa delle mie paure... adesso che ha infilato benino il piede in mezzo alla porta, pensi che non cercherà di spalancarla? aspetterà che si calmino le acque e poi tornerà alla carica con una mail, un messaggio, inizialmente solo per chiedere come sta... purtroppo conosco bene anche io l'atteggiamento... si chiama passivo/aggressivo, il più subdolo di tutti.
> Scusa il sessismo, ma a molti di voi uomini piace tanto fare i paladini delle damigelle in difficoltà... vi sentite così fighi... certo una moglie che deve ricordare che scade l'assicurazione della macchina e che a volte sgrida per le condizioni del bagno mica può competere con la bella addormentata che per tornare in vita ha bisogno del bacio del principe azzurro... vero o no?


Purtroppo hai ragione il mondo degli amanti e'celeste,non si parla della moglie o del marito,dei figli somari a scuola,degli insoluti...se sei autonomo,o della cig sei sei dipendente....c'e'spazio solo per tesoro di qui'e tesoro di la'...poi quando torni a casa..li'tiri fuori i casini.
Forse chi sono io lo sai....fidati pero'lo stesso....mettiti in competizione con l'altra,e scopri perche'tuo marito la cerca tanto.
Non tutti,vedi sottoscritto,hanno bisogno di particolari motivazioni per tradire,lo fanno,punto.
Ma molti uomini ci arrivano,portati da qualcosa che non funziona,piu'come dovrebbe.
In bocca al lupo amica.....palle e grinta..mi raccomando


----------



## Niko74 (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Evidentemente lei ha un potere su di lui, che, ne sono abbastanza certa, non è soprattutto di attrazione sessuale, ma più un mix di lusinghe e sensi di colpa... i messaggi che ho letto(anche quelli che ha mandato a me) sono molto subdoli, mentre dicono una cosa ne insinuano un'altra... gli dice che lui la rende felice in modo da sottointendere che lei era infelice senza di lui.. conosco mio marito, ma lo conosce molto bene pure lei... mentre scrivo, un altro squillo... *ma non c'è modo di rintracciare il chiamante? un software*?


Si che c'è 
Però è a pagamento. Lo usai tempo fa per una questione che non centrava con le corna...insomma con un 60€ lo usi per un mese e ti togli lo sfizio.
Altrimenti anche il tuo gestore telefonico offre quasi certamente il servizio (Vodafone e Tim lo fanno) però sono più costosi e limitati (devi dare gli orari in ui sei solita ricevere gli squilli)


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma non sei tu quello che diceva
> che prendi dove trovi le soddisfazioni che tua moglie non ti dà e ringrazi iddio che lei non ostacoli le tue botte d'allegria perchè ti servono per essere felice?
> 
> e tutti i discorsi su cose "vostre" o "solo tue" o "solo sue" condite dal fatto che nelle ultime 2 categorie (che comprendono i rispettivi partner occasionali) l'altro non deve metter bocca?


Un tempo non ero così.
Ma sono diventato così.
E ringrazio ancora Bruja che mi ha fatto capire il perchè.

Tu vivi ancora della prima immagine storpiata che ti sei fatta di me.
Le botte di allegria...appartengono ad una piccola fase della mia esistenza...

Io e lei siamo vissuti in un certo modo.
Lei mi ha chiesto di non divulgarlo, e di avere maggior rispetto del modo di vivere degli altri.

Una cosa però sono sicuro...io e lei non soffriamo.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un tempo non ero così.
> Ma sono diventato così.
> E ringrazio ancora Bruja che mi ha fatto capire il perchè.
> 
> ...


la tua immagine è in continuo forsennato divenire

che la nausea sia dovuta al mal di mare? :carneval:


----------



## Sole (6 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> 2 opzioni opposte
> 
> o fai denuncia per stalking:
> 
> o cambi numero:* lei non è nessuno e le questioni che ti interessano te le devi vedere con lui*


Giustissimo.


----------



## passante (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ma soprattutto il dubbio che lui *
> *non intenda porre fine al nostro matrimonio per senso del dovere , per senso di colpa, per riguardo* ai figli e non
> perchè realmente sono io l'amore della sua vita come lui è ed è sempre stato l'amore della mia, questo dubbio non mi fa
> dormire la notte e vivere di giorno....


questo è un dubbio che leggo spesso nelle storie di tradi. e da "marito" che è rimasto, e ne è felice, vorrei dirti che c'è un momento in cui il senso del dovere, che  a me piace chiamare senso di responsabilità, insieme al riguardo, come dici tu, e alla volontà, sono le uniche voci dell'amore che si nutre per l'altro. un amore che è senza batticuori, ma che è tale davvero. almeno questa è la mia esperienza. 

il punto forse ora non è questo, questo è più da accettare, per un periodo, ovviamente, che da tormentarcisi. il punto forse è stabilire un dialogo e lavorare per creare nuove condizioni per una nuova vita di coppia, come ti hanno già scritto gli altri.


----------



## Sole (6 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se ci pensi
> il rispetto per te stessa non può basarsi sul comportamento di una persona che potresti non rispettare e ritenere inaffidabile per te


Sante parole!

Il rispetto per te stessa lo recuperi amandoti, preoccupandoti di te stessa, proteggendoti indipendentemente da tutto e da tutti.
Nessuno deve farti sentire meno di quello che sei. Anche se reputi di aver commesso qualche leggerezza nel tuo essere moglie, anche se vorrai farti carico dei tuoi piccoli errori, se mai ce ne sono, lo dovrai fare per te stessa, non per dimostrare qualcosa a qualcuno, nè, tantomeno, per amore di qualcuno.


----------



## Sole (6 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In certe cose dire un mese o dire l'altro ieri è la stessa cosa.....
> 
> mi stupirei se non fosse durissima.....
> 
> tu continua/comincia a mettere un giorno dietro l'altro senza aspettare il prossimo giorno come quello in cui avrai le risposte che cerchi....


Un mese non è niente. Quando vedi che il tuo mondo si sbriciola, insieme alle tue certezze, ci vuole tempo.
Forse è meglio non chiedersi quando finirà, ma vivere nel presente, anche se il presente fa schifo, pensando che un giorno smetterà di fare schifo e tornerai, senza neanche sapere come, a sorridere.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Un mese non è niente. Quando vedi che il tuo mondo si sbriciola, insieme alle tue certezze, ci vuole tempo.
> Forse è meglio non chiedersi quando finirà, ma vivere nel presente, anche se il presente fa schifo, pensando che un giorno smetterà di fare schifo e *tornerai, senza neanche sapere come, a sorridere*.


ma soprattutto

ricordando che adesso puoi scegliere un obiettivo e lavorare per esso
ma il tuo obiettivo potrebbe cambiare, perchè ti stufi, perchè non trovi un riscontro in lui, perchè semplicemente l'amore che puoi sentire ora si può esaurire

ma comunque
risorriderai


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la tua immagine è in continuo forsennato divenire
> 
> che la nausea sia dovuta al mal di mare? :carneval:


Certo che è in forsennato divenire...
Che cosa credi?
Anche nella mia arte...
Mai suonato lo stesso pezzo in maniera identica...
E sono ossessionante con me stesso...continuo a modificare diteggiature, tempi, agocica ecc...ecc...ecc...
Sono un essere umano non una macchina.
Poi ora finalmente non ho più nessun obiettivo da raggiungere...
Ergo?


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Solo un uomo stupido, abbandona la strada certa per l'ignoto.


O innamorato.


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono qui come tanti che non riescono a parlare direttamente di quello che è successo con nessuno.
> Cerco di riassumere la storia: ci siamo messi assieme a 19 anni, 26 anni fa, un amore totale,
> una complicità enorme, una passione che non ci permetteva di stare lontani.
> Prima lui aveva avuto solo una storia da adolescente, di quelle storie crudeli in cui lei lo aspettava
> ...


Della serie il lupo perde il pelo e non il vizio.
Ora come si sta comportando? Fa solo finta di nulla oppure fa comunque qualcosa per farti capire che ha sbagliato?

Per quanto riguarda telefonate, innanzitutto non stare zitta, palesa in modo chiaro e preciso che ti senti perseguitata...e in penultima analisi minaccia di dire tutto al marito.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Della serie il lupo perde il pelo e non il vizio.
> Ora come si sta comportando? Fa solo finta di nulla oppure fa comunque qualcosa per farti capire che ha sbagliato?
> 
> Per quanto riguarda telefonate, innanzitutto non stare zitta, palesa in modo chiaro e preciso che ti senti perseguitata...e in penultima analisi minaccia di dire tutto al marito.



Ma che gl'importa a lei del marito di lei...
Cazzo...è con suo marito che deve dire:
" Caro la tua amichetta mi perseguita, levamela dai coglioni please!"...
Maddai cazzo...
Ma vi rendete conto?
Se una mia amica importunasse mia moglie...
Non so che farei guarda....
Infatti mi ricordo che in un paio di casi ha sentenziato:
" Senti dì a quella là, che si faccia i cazzi suoi, e che stia lontana da me, sono stata chiara? Pensa si è permessa perfino di venire a parlare con me, ma chi la conosce..."


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> O innamorato.


Mah se guardo a mio zio...si è semplicemente creato prima una autostrada...nuova...e poi ha abbandonato il viottolo fatto di buche e manchevolezze....
Ora è molto felice e  realizzato...


----------



## Niko74 (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un tempo non ero così.
> Ma sono diventato così.
> E ringrazio ancora Bruja che mi ha fatto capire il perchè.
> 
> ...


Questo lo penso anch'io.
Quindi mi sa che il tonto sono io perché soffro :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Questo lo penso anch'io.
> Quindi mi sa che il tonto sono io perché soffro :mrgreen:


Non sei tonto.
Ma ti dico una cosa.
Un paio di anni fa, la mia adorata nipotina, fu lasciata dal suo ragazzo, per un altro.
Mai vidi un dolore più spaventoso.
Oggi ha 25 anni...e mi dice...Zio che stupida sono stata per soffrire così tanto per una storia andata male.
Sei tonto finchè continui a comportarti da bambino.
Sei uomo se prendi in mano la situazione.
E agisci di conseguenza.
Se invece di pensare tanto a come riavere indietro lei, ti dedichi un po' a te stesso e alle tue passioni.
Guardati XD...lei è al mare e tu no.
Cosa fai qui?
Fatti un viaggio alle maldive XD.

Ma se vuoi che ti dica che tua moglie è stronza a comportarsi così.
Te lo dico...è una stronza.

Ma ricordati: tu hai sposato una stronza.
Questo ti deve bruciare dentro, non il fatto che ti abbia tradito.


----------



## Niko74 (7 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sei tonto.
> Ma ti dico una cosa.
> Un paio di anni fa, la mia adorata nipotina, fu lasciata dal suo ragazzo, per un altro.
> Mai vidi un dolore più spaventoso.
> ...


Lavoro? 

La situazione la prenderò in mano molto presto :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Luglio 2011)

Dal filo che ti fanno qui potrai tessere un piano per migliorare la tua situazione :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che gl'importa a lei del marito di lei...
> Cazzo...è con suo marito che deve dire:
> " Caro la tua amichetta mi perseguita, levamela dai coglioni please!"...
> Maddai cazzo...
> ...


richiesta fatta, la risposta è stata: non credo proprio che sia lei.... sai, la bella addormentata nel bosco vive in una teca di cristallo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Della serie il lupo perde il pelo e non il vizio.
> Ora come si sta comportando? Fa solo finta di nulla oppure fa comunque qualcosa per farti capire che ha sbagliato?
> 
> Per quanto riguarda telefonate, innanzitutto non stare zitta, palesa in modo chiaro e preciso che ti senti perseguitata...e in penultima analisi minaccia di dire tutto al marito.


 a suo marito dici? ci ho pensato, dico di minacciarla di una cosa del genere perchè non lo farei mai, poveraccio, mi sembra stia pagando già abbastanza stando a casa con i figli mentre lei si ricrea... non vorrei assolutamente causare in un altro l'infelicità che sto provando io


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Della serie il lupo perde il pelo e non il vizio.
> Ora come si sta comportando? Fa solo finta di nulla oppure fa comunque qualcosa per farti capire che ha sbagliato?
> 
> Per quanto riguarda telefonate, innanzitutto non stare zitta, palesa in modo chiaro e preciso che ti senti perseguitata...e in penultima analisi minaccia di dire tutto al marito.


ho dimenticato di rispondere alla prima parte: onestamente non lo so, io in questo momento sono paranoica e poco obbiettiva, qualunque cosa probabilmente non mi sembrerebbe abbastanza, ma mi ha detto che dobbiamo dedicarci del tempo (non ne abbiamo avuto per niente, lavoriamo e cresciamo due figli senza l'aiuto di nessuno), che lui vuole riconquistarmi... vediamo


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Purtroppo hai ragione il mondo degli amanti e'celeste,non si parla della moglie o del marito,dei figli somari a scuola,degli insoluti...se sei autonomo,o della cig sei sei dipendente....c'e'spazio solo per tesoro di qui'e tesoro di la'...poi quando torni a casa..li'tiri fuori i casini.
> *Forse chi sono io lo sai....*fidati pero'lo stesso....mettiti in competizione con l'altra,e scopri perche'tuo marito la cerca tanto.
> Non tutti,vedi sottoscritto,hanno bisogno di particolari motivazioni per tradire,lo fanno,punto.
> Ma molti uomini ci arrivano,portati da qualcosa che non funziona,piu'come dovrebbe.
> In bocca al lupo amica.....palle e grinta..mi raccomando


 ??? come potrei?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> richiesta fatta, la risposta è stata: non credo proprio che sia lei.... sai, la bella addormentata nel bosco vive in una teca di cristallo...



Che cazzo di risposta...
Io quella volta non risposi.
Ma mia moglie sa benissimo che quando taccio inizio a fare.
Ovvio sono andato dall'altra e ho tentato (invano) di farle capire che..." Senti renditi conto che voi due non potete essere amiche!"...No?

Certo che le donne sanno essere molto stronze eh?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ??? come potrei?


Donna come non lo sai?
Lui è 'l'anima nera numero 2 del forum...
Lothar, un traditore incallito: senza scrupoli.
Nessuna ossessione nella testa.

Solo una fede, un credo, un ideale estetico: lei: la gnocca!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna come non lo sai?
> Lui è 'l'anima nera numero 2 del forum...
> Lothar, un traditore incallito: senza scrupoli.
> Nessuna ossessione nella testa.
> ...


 adesso mi sono informata... sono ancora una novellina, imparerò a conoscervi, mi ero un po' spaventata della frase ma adesso ho capito


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che cazzo di risposta...
> Io quella volta non risposi.
> Ma mia moglie sa benissimo che quando taccio inizio a fare.
> Ovvio sono andato dall'altra e ho tentato (invano) di farle capire che..." Senti renditi conto che voi due non potete essere amiche!"...No?
> ...


caro, mica vuole essere mia amica... vuole solo che salti il coperchio dalla pentola, che lui la richiami per chiederle: sei stata tu? e lei risponderebbe: ma no, come puoi pensarlo, sono stata anni in silenzio a pensare a te, perchè dovrei fare una cosa del genere, ma intanto come stai? tua moglie allora ti da il tormento? allora lei non ha apprezzato che tu sia tornato da lei? ma come è possibile... mi dispiace tanto essere stata la causa della crisi del vostro matrimonio, non avrei mai voluto questo....
insinuando che il suo potere su di lui è stato grande, che con lei, che lo ha sempre aspettato, non vedrebbe malumore e lacrime, ma solo raggiante felicità, per quanto poco lui sia intenzionato a darle...
Il copione è già scritto, queste cose le ho già sentite 
Ogni donna sa quanto può essere stronza un'altra, credimi....


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> caro, mica vuole essere mia amica... vuole solo che salti il coperchio dalla pentola, che lui la richiami per chiederle: sei stata tu? e lei risponderebbe: ma no, come puoi pensarlo, sono stata anni in silenzio a pensare a te, perchè dovrei fare una cosa del genere, ma intanto come stai? tua moglie allora ti da il tormento? allora lei non ha apprezzato che tu sia tornato da lei? ma come è possibile... mi dispiace tanto essere stata la causa della crisi del vostro matrimonio, non avrei mai voluto questo....
> insinuando che il suo potere su di lui è stato grande, che con lei, che lo ha sempre aspettato, non vedrebbe malumore e lacrime, ma solo raggiante felicità, per quanto poco lui sia intenzionato a darle...
> Il copione è già scritto, queste cose le ho già sentite
> Ogni donna sa quanto può essere stronza un'altra, credimi....


Allora noi uomini saggi siamo intelligenti a non dare troppo ascolto alle parole delle donne no?
Io ho sempre guardato solo ai fatti.
Quando lui si accorgerà che è na manipolatrice...?


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...che lui vuole riconquistarmi...


Mi infilo tangenzialmente per vomitare qualche secca considerazione su questa ridicola baggianata.
Le donne non si perdono nè si conquistano come la Kmachatka o gli Urali sulla cartina del risiko!
Mica sono come gli uomini che con tre carrarmatini, due capezzoluti ed uno peloso, si strappano a chiunque!
E' peggio di un battibecco tra pulci che litigano sulla proprietà del cane!
E la donna non è un oggetto!
E, anche se si considera tale, e dice di vendersi per un paio di moine, ha un sacco di difetti in più dei veri oggetti, senza averne i pregi!
Basta davvero un peracottaio qualunque che dimostri di volere una femmina almeno quanto i led blu sulla sua Fiat Argenta di terza mano o un tatuaggio a guisa di facocero albino sul coccige, per dare l'impressione alla femmina stessa di servire a qualcosa.
Qualcosa di veramente utile, almeno.
Non come freddo e legnoso ricettacolo dei reflui mortali di lamantini bavosi.
Non come sguattera i cui servigi sono ampliamente inferiori al tormento auricolare di un solo secondo del loro muliebre, inutile, logorroico ronzio!
Non come ammasso di epidermide sempre più grinzosa e maculata di cui finanziamenti stratosferici e tecnologie ardite non riescono a frenare gli smottamenti.
Del resto sono proprio queste sguappole a lasciarsi usare da certi carcamani illasciviti.
Ed allora non è il virile a divenire marrano, ma la falloppia a subissarsi e godere all'equipararsi all'humus del sottobosco popolato da mustelidi colpiti dalla maledizione di Montezuma!
Se solo fosse un oggetto, costei varrebbe qualcosa sul mercato dell'usato.
Invece, come una cambiale intrisa di lisciva di cenere, saltella colle sue zampette chitinose da una tana di ragno all'altra, solo per indebitare nuovi talami e subire molestie irsute!
E' un po' come se un appestato cercasse di vendere il proprio morbo traendone guadagno cospicuo!
Perchè la malattia non è un oggetto, non ha valore di scambio, la possono avere un sacco di persone contemporaneamente e passa da uno all'altro con la facilità di uno starnuto.
La donna pure.
Bella conquista!

Ora litigatevela!

(hella fuk'd)


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora noi uomini saggi siamo intelligenti a non dare troppo ascolto alle parole delle donne no?
> Io ho sempre guardato solo ai fatti.
> Quando lui si accorgerà che è na manipolatrice...?


 non lo so, non se n'è accorto fin'ora, ha solo detto che nel rapporto c'era qualcosa che lo metteva a disagio... saranno stati i fili?
Lo so di essere molto acida, non riesco a fare altrimenti adesso, ho molta rabbia... non so se riesco a spiegarmi, ma quando ci siamo messi assieme, nel giurassico, lui mi aveva raccontato tutto della loro storia. Mi aveva detto che lui non era mai stato innamorato di lei, ma che le era tanto affezionato e si sentiva in colpa per averla sempe trattata male: erano due ragazzini, lui carino lei molto meno, lui sempre in cerca di avventure e lei sempre felice di ripigliarselo dopo, senza mai rinfacciargli nulla... tutto questo è durato fino a che ha incontrato me, un paio di anni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi infilo tangenzialmente per vomitare qualche secca considerazione su questa ridicola baggianata.
> Le donne non si perdono nè si conquistano come la Kmachatka o gli Urali sulla cartina del risiko!
> Mica sono come gli uomini che con tre carrarmatini, due capezzoluti ed uno peloso, si strappano a chiunque!
> E' peggio di un battibecco tra pulci che litigano sulla proprietà del cane!
> ...


Messere, il vostro dire non m'indigna, mi diverte: tanta feroce ironia vi deriva di certo da altrettanto feroce delusione, ma vi prego: sono molti i fiori nel campo, la rosa con le sue spine,l'ortica pungente, il tarassaco con il suo lattice, la camomilla dal dolce profumo. Non fate messere come i bambini, che colgono ogni fiore purchè colorato, unendoli tutti in insipido mazzo. Abbiate timore di confonderli l'uno con l'altro, perchè la natura li ha ben fatti diversi per qualcosa.


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho dimenticato di rispondere alla prima parte: onestamente non lo so, io in questo momento sono paranoica e poco obbiettiva, qualunque cosa probabilmente non mi sembrerebbe abbastanza, ma mi ha detto che dobbiamo dedicarci del tempo (non ne abbiamo avuto per niente, lavoriamo e cresciamo due figli senza l'aiuto di nessuno), che lui vuole riconquistarmi... vediamo


Hai degli spazi tuoi? Hobby, momenti per te?




contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che gl'importa a lei del marito di lei...
> Cazzo...è con suo marito che deve dire:
> " Caro la tua amichetta mi perseguita, levamela dai coglioni please!"...
> Maddai cazzo...
> ...


Conte di ha risposto briciola per me:


Sbriciolata ha detto:


> caro, mica vuole essere mia amica... vuole solo che salti il coperchio dalla pentola, che lui la richiami per chiederle: sei stata tu? e lei risponderebbe: ma no, come puoi pensarlo, sono stata anni in silenzio a pensare a te, perchè dovrei fare una cosa del genere, ma intanto come stai? tua moglie allora ti da il tormento? allora lei non ha apprezzato che tu sia tornato da lei? ma come è possibile... mi dispiace tanto essere stata la causa della crisi del vostro matrimonio, non avrei mai voluto questo....
> insinuando che il suo potere su di lui è stato grande, che con lei, che lo ha sempre aspettato, non vedrebbe malumore e lacrime, ma solo raggiante felicità, per quanto poco lui sia intenzionato a darle...
> Il copione è già scritto, queste cose le ho già sentite
> Ogni donna sa quanto può essere stronza un'altra, credimi....


Ecco perché le ho consigliato di minacciarla di farle saltare il matrimonio. E' sempre meglio evitare qualsiasi tipo di contatto con questa qui. 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a suo marito dici? ci ho pensato, dico di minacciarla di una cosa del genere perchè non lo farei mai, poveraccio, mi sembra stia pagando già abbastanza stando a casa con i figli mentre lei si ricrea... non vorrei assolutamente causare in un altro l'infelicità che sto provando io


 Non si tratta di farlo davvero, ma di minacciarlo. In fondo lei ti ha detto di non essere stata lei o sbaglio? In fondo lo stai dicendo ad un perfetto animo che ti sta dando fastidio. 
Palesa comunque che le continue chiamate ti danno fastidio e che ti senti molestata. Se dovesse continuare sporgi semplicemente denuncia contro ignotri...un piccolo controllo dei tabulati e si conclude il tutto. :up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Messere, il vostro dire non m'indigna, mi diverte: tanta feroce ironia vi deriva di certo da altrettanto feroce delusione, ma vi prego: sono molti i fiori nel campo, la rosa con le sue spine,l'ortica pungente, il tarassaco con il suo lattice, la camomilla dal dolce profumo. Non fate messere come i bambini, che colgono ogni fiore purchè colorato, unendoli tutti in insipido mazzo. Abbiate timore di confonderli l'uno con l'altro, perchè la natura li ha ben fatti diversi per qualcosa.


Egli è cosa perniciosissima e sommamente speciosa per l'animo nobile et gratioso che, stimando cagione dolorosa trasparire dall'altrui favella, solo a codesta rivolga la sua ponderazione et iocunda castigazione et, non avendo nello animo desio alcuno di percorrere coll'incerto pede il selciato ascoso che alla dimora del sommo bene conduce, nè pure smove la pigra mano, colla ciotola strinta drento, per quella riempire alla chiara fonte del lenente unguento il quale secerne locupletissimo lo fervente scritto di poco addietro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hai degli spazi tuoi? Hobby, momenti per te?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora vediamo: lavoro 8/9 ora al giorno(anche adesso dovrei, teoricamente...) ne sto fuori di casa complessivamente 10, poi ho due figli adolescenti, maschio e femmina per non farmi mancare tiramenti di nessun tipo, con i quali per fortuna ho un rapporto molto intenso e che mi richiedono in continuazione tempo per loro, poi c'è la casa, c'è da fare la spesa, far da mangiare(la cucina per me potrebbe essere un hobby, se non fosse anche una corveè), la sera stiro e/o preparo il pranzo per i figli, forse quello è il momento per me ... pensavo di iscrivermi a qualcosa la sera, ma non penso di potermi permettere le sostanze necessarie per non crollare... ammiro tanto le donne organizzate che vanno in piscina 3 volte alla settimana, io sono incostante(nelle attività fisiche) e disorganizzata


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Egli è cosa perniciosissima e sommamente speciosa per l'animo nobile et gratioso che, stimando cagione dolorosa trasparire dall'altrui favella, solo a codesta rivolga la sua ponderazione et iocunda castigazione et, non avendo nello animo desio alcuno di percorrere coll'incerto pede il selciato ascoso che alla dimora del sommo bene conduce, nè pure smove la pigra mano, colla ciotola strinta drento, per quella riempire alla chiara fonte del lenente unguento il quale secerne locupletissimo lo fervente scritto di poco addietro.


Vogliate accettare la mia gratitudine


----------



## Tubarao (7 Luglio 2011)

Abbiamo trovato la RabarbarA :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non lo so, non se n'è accorto fin'ora, ha solo detto che nel rapporto c'era qualcosa che lo metteva a disagio... saranno stati i fili?
> Lo so di essere molto acida, non riesco a fare altrimenti adesso, ho molta rabbia... non so se riesco a spiegarmi, ma quando ci siamo messi assieme, nel giurassico, lui mi aveva raccontato tutto della loro storia. Mi aveva detto che lui non era mai stato innamorato di lei, ma che le era tanto affezionato e si sentiva in colpa per averla sempe trattata male: erano due ragazzini, lui carino lei molto meno, lui sempre in cerca di avventure e lei sempre felice di ripigliarselo dopo, senza mai rinfacciargli nulla... tutto questo è durato fino a che ha incontrato me, un paio di anni.


Ma di cosa ti preoccupi?
Che te lo porti via?
Sai no come sono le donne quando si incapponiscono a volere una cosa eh?
Ci sono perfino quelle che godono a sfasciar famiglie...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora vediamo: lavoro 8/9 ora al giorno(anche adesso dovrei, teoricamente...) ne sto fuori di casa complessivamente 10, poi ho due figli adolescenti, maschio e femmina per non farmi mancare tiramenti di nessun tipo, con i quali per fortuna ho un rapporto molto intenso e che mi richiedono in continuazione tempo per loro, poi c'è la casa, c'è da fare la spesa, far da mangiare(la cucina per me potrebbe essere un hobby, se non fosse anche una corveè), la sera stiro e/o preparo il pranzo per i figli, forse quello è il momento per me ... pensavo di iscrivermi a qualcosa la sera, ma non penso di potermi permettere le sostanze necessarie per non crollare... ammiro tanto le donne organizzate che vanno in piscina 3 volte alla settimana, io sono incostante(nelle attività fisiche) e disorganizzata


AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...quelle che vanno in piscina 3 volte alla settimana...AHAHAHAHAH...mica lavorano eh 9 ora al giorno eh?
AHAHAHAHAHAAH...
La tipica signora qua, moglie di industriale...
La mattina mi dedico a me stessa: palestra, bar con le amiche, estetista.
AL pomeriggio mi dedico alla casa e ai figli con almeno due colf che mi aiutano.
La sera faccio 4 moine al maritino....

Sai ehm...quelle sono fedelissime...al....al...al...capitale!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...quelle che vanno in piscina 3 volte alla settimana...AHAHAHAHAH...mica lavorano eh 9 ora al giorno eh?
> AHAHAHAHAHAAH...
> La tipica signora qua, moglie di industriale...
> La mattina mi dedico a me stessa: palestra, bar con le amiche, estetista.
> ...


 no no, davvero, ci sono quelle che hanno il part-time e... va 'bbè hanno un sacco di tempo in più, ma ci sono anche le superorganizzate, quelle che pretendono il massimo dell'ordine da tutto il nucleo familiare, io non ce la faccio, non ho mai capito cosa sia l'ordine e forse non mi piace neppure, ma a casa mia se ne approfittano... soprattutto i figli, verso i quali(e loro lo sanno, furbastri) nutro dei sensi di colpa enormi per aver potuto dedicare poco tempo lavorando, ma... era tutto il tempo che mi restava. Poi ci sono quelle che hanno la colf, come dici tu, ma io un'estranea che mi mette a posto le cose non la reggo, mi rassegnerò quando non potrò farne a meno, poi ci sono quelle che hanno la mamma, che lava, stira, prende i figli a scuola: io ho vissuto anni con il cronometro in mano, il senso di colpa e la stanchezza cronica. adesso ho eliminato il cronometro... un passo per volta


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no, davvero, ci sono quelle che hanno il part-time e... va 'bbè hanno un sacco di tempo in più, ma ci sono anche le superorganizzate, quelle che pretendono il massimo dell'ordine da tutto il nucleo familiare, io non ce la faccio, non ho mai capito cosa sia l'ordine e forse non mi piace neppure, ma a casa mia se ne approfittano... soprattutto i figli, verso i quali(e loro lo sanno, furbastri) nutro dei sensi di colpa enormi per aver potuto dedicare poco tempo lavorando, ma... era tutto il tempo che mi restava. Poi ci sono quelle che hanno la colf, come dici tu, ma io un'estranea che mi mette a posto le cose non la reggo, mi rassegnerò quando non potrò farne a meno, poi ci sono quelle che hanno la mamma, che lava, stira, prende i figli a scuola: io ho vissuto anni con il cronometro in mano, il senso di colpa e la stanchezza cronica. adesso ho eliminato il cronometro... un passo per volta


E tuo marito non lavora?
Guarda che io per permettere a mia moglie di lavorare ho sempre fatto il baby sitter...

Ma avevo i miei vantaggi no?
Quando la portavo al nido...poi andavo a bere il caffè con altre mamme


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma di cosa ti preoccupi?
> Che te lo porti via?
> Sai no come sono le donne quando si incapponiscono a volere una cosa eh?
> Ci sono perfino quelle che godono a sfasciar famiglie...


sai cosa si dice della goccia? scava le montagne... forse non ho paura davvero che lei me lo porti via, ho paura che lei ci riprovi e di arrivare al punto di perdere completamente la stima che ho per lui, già una bella fetta è andata. A quel punto non lo vorrei davvero più io, ma forse sarebbe il meno, perdere la stima per l'uomo con il quale ho scelto di dividere la vita, ma soprattutto mettere al mondo i miei figli è stata la botta peggiore. Perchè ti chiedi: ma che razza di padre ho dato ai miei figli, che razza di esempio dell'amore per la famiglia... So che il grande qualcosa ha capito, ne vorrei parlare con lui ma non so da che parte iniziare, mi chiedo cosa pensi di noi. Io ho sempre detto di avere una grande fortuna: sono nata monogama, come certe anatre, non ho fatto mai un sacrificio ad essere fedele, e capisco che non sia lo stesso per tutti, però, porca miseria, quando non si è più solo in due, prima di tuffarsi dal trampolino bisognerebbe almeno guardare se c'è acqua in piscina!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tuo marito non lavora?
> Guarda che io per permettere a mia moglie di lavorare ho sempre fatto il baby sitter...
> 
> Ma avevo i miei vantaggi no?
> Quando la portavo al nido...poi andavo a bere il caffè con altre mamme


 ha fatto anche il mammo, quando sono rimasta in cinta della seconda ed ero in prova, si è licenzato per stare assieme al grande che aveva 6/7 mesi... Fino a 3 anni fa, era il miglior padre che una donna potesse augurarsi per i suoi figli, poi... ha subito una cosa psicologicamente devastante dalla sua famiglia ed è diventato un altro. Io ho chiesto, anche supplicato, che si rivolgesse ad uno psicologo, ma non l'ha mai voluto fare


----------



## elena (7 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> O innamorato.


sono sempre stata convinta di essere innamorata, ma se continuo a leggere mi convincerò di essere stupida...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> sono sempre stata convinta di essere innamorata, ma se continuo a leggere mi convincerò di essere stupida...


 secondo me l'innamoramento, che non è l'amore, è quanto di più lontano dall'intelligenza ci possa essere, per cui chi è innamorato è per forza anche stupido, perchè è in preda ad emozioni che gli permettono di vedere solo una parte della realtà.
Io sto rivivendo in parte questo, ed è terribile eppure bello: in certi momenti,  adesso che rischio di perdere la persona che amo, rivivo l'innamoramento, seppure non nel modo euforico e pazzo di quando, corrisposta, mi sono innamorata di lui... quanto è diverso dall'amore fiducioso e tranquillo che provavo... dicono che bisogna provare tutto nella vita... ma sarà proprio necessario?


----------



## Sole (7 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...quelle che vanno in piscina 3 volte alla settimana...AHAHAHAHAH...mica lavorano eh 9 ora al giorno eh?
> AHAHAHAHAHAAH...
> La tipica signora qua, moglie di industriale...
> La mattina mi dedico a me stessa: palestra, bar con le amiche, estetista.


Io lavoro a tempo pieno, due figli, asilo e elementari, un cane e un gatto... però la piscina due volte alla settimana non me la toglie nessuno, così come l'estetista per le unghie e le uscite con amici/amiche. Non ho suoceri o genitori vicini e io e mio marito riusciamo a organizzarci da soli.

Semplicemente preferisco una casa meno immacolata e un po' di benessere in più. Il tempo è una scusa.


----------



## Buscopann (7 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io lavoro a tempo pieno, due figli, asilo e elementari, un cane e un gatto... però la piscina due volte alla settimana non me la toglie nessuno, così come l'estetista per le unghie e le uscite con amici/amiche. Non ho suoceri o genitori vicini e io e mio marito riusciamo a organizzarci da soli.
> 
> Semplicemente preferisco una casa meno immacolata e un po' di benessere in più. Il tempo è una scusa.


Tu la fai semplice. Ma con quel nick tu puoi sorgere e tramontare quando cacchio vuoi. Facile con la giornata di 35 ore :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora vediamo: lavoro 8/9 ora al giorno(anche adesso dovrei, teoricamente...) ne sto fuori di casa complessivamente 10, poi ho due figli adolescenti, maschio e femmina per non farmi mancare tiramenti di nessun tipo, con i quali per fortuna ho un rapporto molto intenso e che mi richiedono in continuazione tempo per loro, poi c'è la casa, c'è da fare la spesa, far da mangiare(la cucina per me potrebbe essere un hobby, se non fosse anche una corveè), la sera stiro e/o preparo il pranzo per i figli, forse quello è il momento per me ... pensavo di iscrivermi a qualcosa la sera, ma non penso di potermi permettere le sostanze necessarie per non crollare... ammiro tanto le donne organizzate che vanno in piscina 3 volte alla settimana, io sono incostante(nelle attività fisiche) e disorganizzata


E qualcosina di quello che fai non la può fare tuo marito? 

Quoto Sole...


----------



## Sole (7 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu la fai semplice. Ma con quel nick tu puoi sorgere e tramontare quando cacchio vuoi. Facile con la giornata di 35 ore :carneval:


Eh, magari!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io lavoro a tempo pieno, due figli, asilo e elementari, un cane e un gatto... però la piscina due volte alla settimana non me la toglie nessuno, così come l'estetista per le unghie e le uscite con amici/amiche. Non ho suoceri o genitori vicini e io e mio marito riusciamo a organizzarci da soli.
> 
> Semplicemente preferisco una casa meno immacolata e un po' di benessere in più. Il tempo è una scusa.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Lo so...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Quando io chiedo...hai tempo per me...
COme osi dire così? Egoista pensi solo a te stesso...
AHAHAHAAHAHAHAH...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2011)

*ok ho fatto la ca...ta*

bene ragazzi credo proprio di aver fatto ... quello che non dovevo fare... stasera siamo usciti, lui comincia a parlare di suo fratello, degli amici del fratello, dei genitori degli amici dei figli... parliamo dell'insalata mentre la casa va a fuoco insomma.
Aspetto e in un buco la butto lì: mi sono iscritta ad un forum, sto cercando aiuto perchè da sola non ce la faccio... tiro fuori il coraggio e riesco a dirlo con la voce ferma: per me è una cosa enorme da dire a lui.
Lui strabuzza gli occhi e comincia a dire: ma non è che vai sul sito per conoscere qualcuno... la mia temperatura ha cominciato a salire, poi.... ah, ho visto che non riesci più a gestire il quotidiano...forse fai bene...
....ma se fai una cosa così io l'accetto sai, ti capisco, NON TI GIUDICO.... COSAAAAAAAAAAA??????????? ho mandato giù assieme alla grappa, poi partiamo per tornare a casa, lui ha bevuto troppo, io dico fermiamoci, facciamo due passi e lui: mi hai rotto le palle 
CCCCCCOOOOSAAAAA????????? non ci ho visto più, un click e tutto il veleno che avevo dentro è eurttato fuori: stavolta è finita, non ci sono appelli, non so se sia un bene o un male ma ho urlato tutta la mia rabbia fino a restare senza voce, la moglie che ha mandato giù magoni per cercare di stargli vicino è morta, come se qualcosa mi scuotesse per dirmi che IO dovevo sopravvivere, e per farlo dovevo respirare.
Sono tornata a casa e la mazzata finale: vedo mio figlio e mi chiedo: cosa devo dirgli? che cosa gli dico, non dico di suo padre, ma di quell'idiota di sua madre? Mi sento una fallita, a ragione probabilmente... non so se mi vedrete i prossimi giorni, questa per me è proprio dura da mandare giù, ma tornerò


----------



## Diletta (8 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bene ragazzi credo proprio di aver fatto ... quello che non dovevo fare... stasera siamo usciti, lui comincia a parlare di suo fratello, degli amici del fratello, dei genitori degli amici dei figli... parliamo dell'insalata mentre la casa va a fuoco insomma.
> Aspetto e in un buco la butto lì: mi sono iscritta ad un forum, sto cercando aiuto perchè da sola non ce la faccio... tiro fuori il coraggio e riesco a dirlo con la voce ferma: per me è una cosa enorme da dire a lui.
> Lui strabuzza gli occhi e comincia a dire: ma non è che vai sul sito per conoscere qualcuno... la mia temperatura ha cominciato a salire, poi.... ah, ho visto che non riesci più a gestire il quotidiano...forse fai bene...
> ....ma se fai una cosa così io l'accetto sai, ti capisco, NON TI GIUDICO.... COSAAAAAAAAAAA??????????? ho mandato giù assieme alla grappa, poi partiamo per tornare a casa, lui ha bevuto troppo, io dico fermiamoci, facciamo due passi e lui: mi hai rotto le palle
> ...


...calma, calma !
A quest'ora avrai sbollito la rabbia che avevi in corpo e sarai più lucida. 
Anche mio marito sa del forum, non ci sono problemi ma il suo timore è quello che io ne resti condizionata in negativo e che la cosa non sia costruttiva. Io confido su me stessa e sul mio essere adulta.

Venendo a te: la crisi di rabbia rientra purtroppo nel "copione" (ma perché: era la prima?).
Ce ne saranno anche altre e l'ultima sembrerà sempre peggio della precedente.
L'animo ha bisogno di sfogarsi e trova il modo per farlo. Non ti sentire a disagio se dopo, ripensandoci a freddo, ti giudicherai eccessiva e forse immatura. Siamo umani, emotivi... 
Riguardo ai figli, stai pur tranquilla che hanno già capito la situazione di crisi che c'è, magari se vuoi proprio parlarne pondera bene il momento per farlo, quanto tu sei più calma emotivamente.
Parlarne con loro, se lo desideri, non vuol dire peggiorare la cosa.

Tu devi non solo sopravvivere, ma VIVERE, e tornerai a farlo, come ti hanno detto anche gli altri.
Anche a me tante volte sembra impossibile riuscire a raggiungere questo obiettivo, ma se ce l'hanno fatta molti perché io no? Fatti la stessa domanda.
Anch'io mi incazzo di brutto al perché di tanto tormento, vedo tutti gli altri felici perché io li voglio vedere così, ma chi può dirlo e che ne so io?
La prendo come una prova cui è sottoposto il nostro rapporto di coppia, la vita ci presenta tante esperienze di vario tipo, questa è una fra le tante, e non è una fra le peggiori.
E mi ripeto questo pensiero consolatorio: ...tanto finirà tutto questo, in un modo o nell'altro.
E' solo questione di tempo.
:up::up:


----------



## Eliade (8 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bene ragazzi credo proprio di aver fatto ... quello che non dovevo fare... stasera siamo usciti, lui comincia a parlare di suo fratello, degli amici del fratello, dei genitori degli amici dei figli... parliamo dell'insalata mentre la casa va a fuoco insomma.
> Aspetto e in un buco la butto lì: mi sono iscritta ad un forum, sto cercando aiuto perchè da sola non ce la faccio... tiro fuori il coraggio e riesco a dirlo con la voce ferma: per me è una cosa enorme da dire a lui.
> Lui strabuzza gli occhi e comincia a dire: ma non è che vai sul sito per conoscere qualcuno... la mia temperatura ha cominciato a salire, poi.... ah, ho visto che non riesci più a gestire il quotidiano...forse fai bene...
> ....ma se fai una cosa così io l'accetto sai, ti capisco, NON TI GIUDICO.... COSAAAAAAAAAAA??????????? ho mandato giù assieme alla grappa, poi partiamo per tornare a casa, lui ha bevuto troppo, io dico fermiamoci, facciamo due passi e lui: mi hai rotto le palle
> ...


Mi spiace davvero. Il comportamento di tuo marito è inaccettabile. E' ovvio che non ti giudicherebbe e l'accetterebbe solo ed esclusivamente perché ha avuto la coda di paglia (un po' come per dirti prendi esempio).
A tuo figlio non devi dire nulla per il momento. Non c'è ancora nulla di definitivo e tu non hai fallito. Hai comunque lottato e sopportato fino alla fine. 

Tuo marito è comunque rimasto a casa?


----------



## Amoremio (8 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bene ragazzi credo proprio di aver fatto ... quello che non dovevo fare... stasera siamo usciti, lui comincia a parlare di suo fratello, degli amici del fratello, dei genitori degli amici dei figli... parliamo dell'insalata mentre la casa va a fuoco insomma.
> Aspetto e in un buco la butto lì: mi sono iscritta ad un forum, sto cercando aiuto perchè da sola non ce la faccio... tiro fuori il coraggio e riesco a dirlo con la voce ferma: per me è una cosa enorme da dire a lui.
> Lui strabuzza gli occhi e comincia a dire: ma non è che vai sul sito per conoscere qualcuno... la mia temperatura ha cominciato a salire, poi.... ah, ho visto che non riesci più a gestire il quotidiano...forse fai bene...
> ....ma se fai una cosa così io l'accetto sai, ti capisco, NON TI GIUDICO.... COSAAAAAAAAAAA??????????? ho mandato giù assieme alla grappa, poi partiamo per tornare a casa, lui ha bevuto troppo, io dico fermiamoci, facciamo due passi e lui: mi hai rotto le palle
> ...


calma 

anche mio marito quando gli dissi del forum la prese maluccio
mi disse che da me non se lo sarebbe mai aspettato
e io gli risposi che neanch'io mi sarei mai aspettata che da lui mi venisse il motivo per iscrivermi a un forum del genere

è comunque vero che tu devi sopravvivere
anche a scapito del tuo esser moglie
tu sei la prima persona di cui devi aver cura

a tuo figlio dirai ciò che devi quando avrai qualcosa da dovergli dire
per ora ci sono solo dei "forse"


----------



## Diletta (8 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> calma
> 
> anche mio marito quando gli dissi del forum la prese maluccio
> mi disse che da me non se lo sarebbe mai aspettato
> ...



Quanto è giusto Amoremio


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bene ragazzi credo proprio di aver fatto ... quello che non dovevo fare... stasera siamo usciti, lui comincia a parlare di suo fratello, degli amici del fratello, dei genitori degli amici dei figli... parliamo dell'insalata mentre la casa va a fuoco insomma.
> Aspetto e in un buco la butto lì: mi sono iscritta ad un forum, sto cercando aiuto perchè da sola non ce la faccio... tiro fuori il coraggio e riesco a dirlo con la voce ferma: per me è una cosa enorme da dire a lui.
> Lui strabuzza gli occhi e comincia a dire: ma non è che vai sul sito per conoscere qualcuno... la mia temperatura ha cominciato a salire, poi.... ah, ho visto che non riesci più a gestire il quotidiano...forse fai bene...
> ....ma se fai una cosa così io l'accetto sai, ti capisco, NON TI GIUDICO.... COSAAAAAAAAAAA??????????? ho mandato giù assieme alla grappa, poi partiamo per tornare a casa, lui ha bevuto troppo, io dico fermiamoci, facciamo due passi e lui: mi hai rotto le palle
> ...


Donna portamelo qua.
E sarai salva.
E non sto scherzando.
Hai diritto alla tua furia.
Anche lui deve sapere degli insulti che Daniele gli ha riservato.
E vedrai che tra galantomini ci capiamo XD.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> calma
> 
> anche mio marito quando gli dissi del forum la prese maluccio
> mi disse che da me non se lo sarebbe mai aspettato
> ...


 Ok, ho fatto un'altra sfuriata e adesso mi sono calmata(un pochino).
Ho chiesto ancora di parlare e ancora fa melina ma... ha detto di essere disposto ad accettare un aiuto esterno, che credo possa essere una buona cosa anche perchè io mi accorgo di essere completamente in paranoia, poi mi dico che non è paranoia , poi mi ripiglio e riconosco la paranoia... ho perso parecchio equilibrio insomma, proprio io che di solito nelle situazioni di crisi divento efficente come mai... Lui dice che non può pensare ad una vita senza di me, io a volte mi sorprendo a pensare ad una vita senza lui, una vita in cui le relazioni sono solo giochi che non lasciano cicatrici quando finiscono. L'equilibrio è proprio precario...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna portamelo qua.
> E sarai salva.
> E non sto scherzando.
> Hai diritto alla tua furia.
> ...


 quanto piacere fa in questi momenti qualcuno che è dalla mia parte e mi capisce!!!!!!
un abbraccio, grazie


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi spiace davvero. Il comportamento di tuo marito è inaccettabile. E' ovvio che non ti giudicherebbe e l'accetterebbe solo ed esclusivamente perché ha avuto la coda di paglia (un po' come per dirti prendi esempio).
> A tuo figlio non devi dire nulla per il momento. Non c'è ancora nulla di definitivo e tu non hai fallito. Hai comunque lottato e sopportato fino alla fine.
> 
> Tuo marito è comunque rimasto a casa?


 sì, siamo ancora tutti a casa... fisicamente almeno...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2011)

*Effetti collaterali*

E se io dicessi che non mi riconosco più, che non mi fido più di me stessa, 
è un altro effetto collaterale?
Le difficoltà a gestire il quotidiano restano... gli incubi restano... 
le crisi di pianto improvvise restano (dopo la doccia un appuntamento fisso ormai) 
e tutto questo credo di poterlo sopportare, anche le coltellate allo stomaco 
che arrivano dopo una parola apparentemente innocua o per una associazione di idee 
oppure perchè la cosa è lì, che aspetta che tu ti rilassi per prenderti alle spalle
ma... si può cambiare al punto di ritrovarsi a fare cose che non avresti mai fatto 
o comunque a rivedere le convinzioni che hai su te stessa? 
La voglia di ribellarmi a tutto quello che è successo, al fango che ha sporcato tutto,
è voglia di vivere o di autodistruggersi?
Sto vivendo una specie di schizofrenia in cui una parte di me si distacca dall'altra parte in preda al panico e al dolore e va a farsi un giro per vetrine.
Ho letto diversi commenti sugli aspetti del tradimento che colpiscono di più l'uomo, altri la donna... devo essere un androgino, a me arrivano mazzate comunque la giro.
La voglia di scappare è tanta, non capisco ancora però se voglio scappare in una tana a curarmi le ferite o voglio scappare da qualche parte a ricostruire me stessa...     
Non riesco più ad apprezzare la vita che facevo fino ad un po' di tempo fa, la vita che ho sempre fatto: ma non è un prezzo un po' alto da pagare, quello di rimettere in discussione la mia stessa vita per l'esercizio dell'egoismo di un altro?


----------



## Daniele (14 Luglio 2011)

cappa, vattene e ritorna quando avrai trovato il tuo equilibrio, risucchia il conto corrente e va in un paradiso tropicale senza dire niente a nessuno e quando sarai tornata, con molti meno soldi ma con maggiore cura della tua persona cerca di ripartire. In fondo tuo marito te lo deve, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> cappa, vattene e ritorna quando avrai trovato il tuo equilibrio, risucchia il conto corrente e va in un paradiso tropicale senza dire niente a nessuno e quando sarai tornata, con molti meno soldi ma con maggiore cura della tua persona cerca di ripartire. In fondo tuo marito te lo deve, no?


 Mio marito mi deve ben altro: sono assolutamente convinta che la storia sta continuando e vorrei solo capire il senso di tutto questo mentire e mentire e mentire.... vorrei solo capire qual'è la molla che ti porta a credere che una persona sia così stupida da credere a tutto quello che le dici, nonostante ti abbia già scoperto a mentirle senza ritegno.
Il tradimento non può avere un'accezione positiva(ho letto un po' in giro oggi) ma c'è un limite oltre al proprio egioismo, ci deve essere un limite da non valicare prima non dico di mancare di rispetto, ma di pretendere l'assoluta idiozia dell'altro; mi ricordo un mio amico che ridendo diceva: nega, nega sempre, anche di fronte all'assoluta evidenza.... ma io mi domando perchè invece non lasciare l'altro libero?


----------



## Eliade (14 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mio marito mi deve ben altro: sono assolutamente convinta che la storia sta continuando e vorrei solo capire il senso di tutto questo mentire e mentire e mentire.... *vorrei solo capire qual'è la molla che ti porta a credere che una persona sia così stupida da credere a tutto quello che le dici, nonostante ti abbia già scoperto a mentirle senza ritegno.*
> Il tradimento non può avere un'accezione positiva(ho letto un po' in giro oggi) ma c'è un limite oltre al proprio egioismo, ci deve essere un limite da non valicare prima non dico di mancare di rispetto, ma di pretendere l'assoluta idiozia dell'altro; mi ricordo un mio amico che ridendo diceva: nega, nega sempre, anche di fronte all'assoluta evidenza.... ma io mi domando perchè invece non lasciare l'altro libero?


Forse semplicemente lo spera, quindi si auto-convince...

Se sei convinta che la storia sia continuando, allora puoi fare due cose: procurarti le prove oppure lasciarlo al suo destino.


----------



## Niko74 (14 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mio marito mi deve ben altro: sono assolutamente convinta che la storia sta continuando e vorrei solo capire il senso di tutto questo mentire e mentire e mentire.... vorrei solo capire qual'è la molla che ti porta a credere che una persona sia così stupida da credere a tutto quello che le dici, nonostante ti abbia già scoperto a mentirle senza ritegno.
> Il tradimento non può avere un'accezione positiva(ho letto un po' in giro oggi) ma c'è un limite oltre al proprio egioismo, ci deve essere un limite da non valicare prima non dico di mancare di rispetto, ma di pretendere l'assoluta idiozia dell'altro; mi ricordo un mio amico che ridendo diceva: nega, nega sempre, anche di fronte all'assoluta evidenza.... ma io mi domando perchè invece non lasciare l'altro libero?


Mo ti diranno che "sono cose sue" e tu "non c'entri nulla"....non preoccuparti  
Poi è un uomo e in quanto tale incapace di controllare i suoi istinti alla stregua di una scimmia
Infine arriverà il conte che di dirà di guardare quello che lui da a te e non pensare alle briciole che da alle altre...

.....

La butto un pò sul ridere, ma sappi che ti capisco in pieno perché sono le cose che più mi hanno fatto stare male


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mo ti diranno che "sono cose sue" e tu "non c'entri nulla"....non preoccuparti
> Poi è un uomo e in quanto tale incapace di controllare i suoi istinti alla stregua di una scimmia
> Infine arriverà il conte che di dirà di guardare quello che lui da a te e non pensare alle briciole che da alle altre...
> 
> ...


 possono dirmi tutto quello che vogliono: vengo da una famiglia di donne che si sono emancipate da schiave che erano, i miei istinti ce li ho pure io e non me ne vergogno, solo penso che quello che ci dovrebbe distinguere dalle proscimmie è il potere di dominarli.
le briciole, la torta sono motivazioni che si adducevano il secolo scorso quando le donne non guadagnavano ed erano costrette a mangiare il letame e dire grazie: questo è il secolo della comunicazione, della libertà delle abitudini sessuali(spero) e per me la libertà è il bene primario di ogni individuo, non faccio distinzioni tra maschi e femmine nei diritti, solo nel modo di esercitarli, mi hanno educata così.
Bei tempi quelli in cui non c'era l'esame del Dna e i becchi crescevano i figli degli altri allora? dobbiamo sempre livellarci al peggio? Non sono quella che passa col rosso perchè l'ha fatto il pirla davanti ma:
1) non sono eterna
2) ho già passato 'il mezzo del cammin di nostra vita'
3) VOGLIO SENTIRMI VIVA E RIDERE, porca zozza!!!!
4) non ho mai capito il masochismo, il sadismo neppure, ma il masochismo meno


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Forse semplicemente lo spera, quindi si auto-convince...
> 
> Se sei convinta che la storia sia continuando, allora puoi fare due cose: procurarti le prove oppure lasciarlo al suo destino.


 la prima che hai detto: la spada infuocata della verità deve uccidere l'infezione della menzogna, amen


----------



## Niko74 (14 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *possono dirmi tutto quello che vogliono: vengo da una famiglia di donne che si sono emancipate da schiave che erano, i miei istinti ce li ho pure io e non me ne vergogno, solo penso che quello che ci dovrebbe distinguere dalle proscimmie è il potere di dominarli.*
> le briciole, la torta sono motivazioni che si adducevano il secolo scorso quando le donne non guadagnavano ed erano costrette a mangiare il letame e dire grazie: questo è il secolo della comunicazione, della libertà delle abitudini sessuali(spero) e per me la libertà è il bene primario di ogni individuo, non faccio distinzioni tra maschi e femmine nei diritti, solo nel modo di esercitarli, mi hanno educata così.
> Bei tempi quelli in cui non c'era l'esame del Dna e i becchi crescevano i figli degli altri allora? dobbiamo sempre livellarci al peggio? Non sono quella che passa col rosso perchè l'ha fatto il pirla davanti ma:
> 1) non sono eterna
> ...


 
Che dire, concordo pienamente :up:


----------



## Eliade (14 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la prima che hai detto: la spada infuocata della verità deve uccidere l'infezione della menzogna, amen


Buona fortuna allora. Anche se io ti consiglio la seconda ipotesi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Buona fortuna allora. Anche se io ti consiglio la seconda ipotesi.


eh no, perchè passare da stupida non mi interessa: di poche cose sono certa nella vita, ma ti assicuro che mi fa andare in bestia quando mi pigliano per i fondelli, vedo rosso e non mi fermo fino a quando chi l'ha fatto si è amaramente pentito. Io credo di essere una persona molto ben disposta a capire, non mi interessa giudicare, e mi sforzo di farlo: non mi sono meritata questo tradimento ma ancora meno mi merito che continui, mi interessano a questo punto relativamente le motivazioni


----------



## Daniele (14 Luglio 2011)

Io non capisco il masochismo, ma il sadismo si, adoro veder soffrire chi è mio nemico conclamato, è un piacere sublime.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non capisco il masochismo, ma il sadismo si, adoro veder soffrire chi è mio nemico conclamato, è un piacere sublime.


 comincio a condividere.... è molto liberatorio!


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2011)

*fino a che punto si può credere?*

Mi piacerebbe molto che partecipasse anche qualche traditore, poi spiegherò perchè: sto cercando di razionalizzare quello che mi è successo, mettere le cose in fila, adesso che sto assorbendo la botta forse ci riesco.
allora: trovo i primi messaggini, inviati da lei, salvati da lui, in cui lei parla di una storia d'amore mai finita: chiedo spiegazioni, lui dice che è lei a provare quei sentimenti, che lui le ha detto che ama me e non intende tradirmi, per lui è solo una cara amica.
Ribatto : un'amica psicolabile? perchè alla nosta tenera età(ed io sono più giovane di lei) non si dicono certe cose ad un uomo se non ci sono i presupposti; lui ribadisce che lei è infelice, ha problemi e mi giura che quello che mi ha detto è vero.
io gli credo(meglio mi sforzo, non sono idiota, lo amo/avo), ma i miei allarmi sono tutti sul rosso, quando poi trovo il secondo cellulare, i messaggi non davano adito a dubbi e lui è costretto a confessare. Io riesco ad impadronirmi del cellulare, i messaggi ce li ho tutti, li rileggo ogni tanto e non sono messaggio da compagni di letto punto. Mi manchi, questo telefono non ha prezzo... e adesso devo pensare che, dato che li ho scoperti, è finito tutto? basta che si affacci la moglie incazzata e lei non gli manca più? conosco l'obiezione: mio marito non è mai stato generoso in romanticherie, anzi... quindi ? che faccio, me la bevo e tiro avanti? nel nome di cosa?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe molto che partecipasse anche qualche traditore, poi spiegherò perchè: sto cercando di razionalizzare quello che mi è successo, mettere le cose in fila, adesso che sto assorbendo la botta forse ci riesco.
> allora: trovo i primi messaggini, inviati da lei, salvati da lui, in cui lei parla di una storia d'amore mai finita: chiedo spiegazioni, lui dice che è lei a provare quei sentimenti, che lui le ha detto che ama me e non intende tradirmi,* per lui è solo una cara amica*.
> Ribatto : un'amica psicolabile? perchè alla nosta tenera età(ed io sono più giovane di lei) non si dicono certe cose ad un uomo se non ci sono i presupposti; lui ribadisce che *lei è infelice*, *ha problemi* e mi giura che quello che mi ha detto è vero.
> io gli credo(meglio mi sforzo, non sono idiota, lo amo/avo), ma i miei allarmi sono tutti sul rosso, quando poi trovo il secondo cellulare, i messaggi non davano adito a dubbi e lui è costretto a confessare. Io riesco ad impadronirmi del cellulare, i messaggi ce li ho tutti, li rileggo ogni tanto e non sono messaggio da compagni di letto punto. Mi manchi, questo telefono non ha prezzo... e adesso devo pensare che, dato che li ho scoperti, è finito tutto? basta che si affacci la moglie incazzata e lei non gli manca più? conosco l'obiezione: mio marito non è mai stato generoso in romanticherie, anzi... quindi ? che faccio, me la bevo e tiro avanti? nel nome di cosa?


 
Confermo: è solo una cara amica.

Ma fra poco non lo sarà più, se non la smette di fracassargli le palle.

Quindi stai pure tranquilla: più lei lo cerca per assopire la sua infelicità, più aumentano le probabilità che lui scelga e preferisca te.


----------



## oceansize (14 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quindi stai pure tranquilla: più lei lo cerca per assopire la sua infelicità, più aumentano le probabilità che lui scelga e preferisca te.


che culo!:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> che culo!:carneval:


 
Ammesso che Sbriciolata, nella sua naturale evoluzione non opti per rimuoverlo definitivamente dalla sua vita

:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mio marito mi deve ben altro: sono assolutamente convinta che la storia sta continuando e vorrei solo capire il senso di tutto questo mentire e mentire e mentire.... vorrei solo capire qual'è la molla che ti porta a credere che una persona sia così stupida da credere a tutto quello che le dici, nonostante ti abbia già scoperto a mentirle senza ritegno.
> Il tradimento non può avere un'accezione positiva(ho letto un po' in giro oggi) ma c'è un limite oltre al proprio egioismo, ci deve essere un limite da non valicare prima non dico di mancare di rispetto, ma di pretendere l'assoluta idiozia dell'altro; mi ricordo un mio amico che ridendo diceva: nega, nega sempre, anche di fronte all'assoluta evidenza.... ma io mi domando perchè invece non lasciare l'altro libero?


Maddai cazzo...quella del negare sempre...è un logo comune aria fritta.
Piuttosto ognuno di noi crede quello che vuole credere eh?
Poi so cassi suoi però.

Sulle menzogne...
Ehm...ho visto i disastri che fanno in termini di instabilità e insicurezza nelle persone che hanno accanto...

Dai cazzo...una volta scoperti...è stupido mentire no?
Ma credimi...se uno ha il vizio di mentire...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Forse semplicemente lo spera, quindi si auto-convince...
> 
> Se sei convinta che la storia sia continuando, allora puoi fare due cose: procurarti le prove oppure lasciarlo al suo destino.


:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh no, perchè passare da stupida non mi interessa: di poche cose sono certa nella vita, ma ti assicuro che mi fa andare in bestia quando mi pigliano per i fondelli, vedo rosso e non mi fermo fino a quando chi l'ha fatto si è amaramente pentito. Io credo di essere una persona molto ben disposta a capire, non mi interessa giudicare, e mi sforzo di farlo: non mi sono meritata questo tradimento ma ancora meno mi merito che continui, mi interessano a questo punto relativamente le motivazioni


Però...sai io uso una tattica più sottile...
Non appena mi accorgo di essere preso per i fondelli...
Taccio...e faccio il finto tonto...per vedere fino a dove arriva una persona eh?
Del resto chi prende per i fondelli...sa pur fingere meravigliosi falsi pentimenti eh?
Ma scusa...
Chi è che si merita un tradimento? Eh?


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Confermo: è solo una cara amica.
> 
> Ma fra poco non lo sarà più, se non la smette di fracassargli le palle.
> 
> Quindi stai pure tranquilla: più lei lo cerca per assopire la sua infelicità, più aumentano le probabilità che lui scelga e preferisca te.


No chiara, quello che dice lui è che lei è infelice...
Ma nel corso della storia sbricy ha scoperto che è lui l'infelice è lei che lo coccola e gli da approvazione. 

Non è solo una cara amica...e una che tiene il marito per gli attributi, perché lui glieli ha lasciati in mano.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe molto che partecipasse anche qualche traditore, poi spiegherò perchè: sto cercando di razionalizzare quello che mi è successo, mettere le cose in fila, adesso che sto assorbendo la botta forse ci riesco.
> allora: trovo i primi messaggini, inviati da lei, salvati da lui, in cui lei parla di una storia d'amore mai finita: chiedo spiegazioni, lui dice che è lei a provare quei sentimenti, che lui le ha detto che ama me e non intende tradirmi, per lui è solo una cara amica.
> Ribatto : un'amica psicolabile? perchè alla nosta tenera età(ed io sono più giovane di lei) non si dicono certe cose ad un uomo se non ci sono i presupposti; lui ribadisce che lei è infelice, ha problemi e mi giura che quello che mi ha detto è vero.
> io gli credo(meglio mi sforzo, non sono idiota, lo amo/avo), ma i miei allarmi sono tutti sul rosso, quando poi trovo il secondo cellulare, i messaggi non davano adito a dubbi e lui è costretto a confessare. Io riesco ad impadronirmi del cellulare, i messaggi ce li ho tutti, li rileggo ogni tanto e non sono messaggio da compagni di letto punto. Mi manchi, questo telefono non ha prezzo... e adesso devo pensare che, dato che li ho scoperti, è finito tutto? basta che si affacci la moglie incazzata e lei non gli manca più? conosco l'obiezione: mio marito non è mai stato generoso in romanticherie, anzi... quindi ? che faccio, me la bevo e tiro avanti? nel nome di cosa?


mah...

tuo marito prenderebbe un cell. fantasma per messaggiare con un'amica, magari perchè sa che tu non saresti lieta di sapere che continuano a sentirsi?


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Confermo: è solo una cara amica.
> 
> Ma fra poco non lo sarà più, se non la smette di fracassargli le palle.
> 
> Quindi stai pure tranquilla: più lei lo cerca per assopire la sua infelicità, più aumentano le probabilità che lui scelga e preferisca te.


invece non è affatto detto

sai quanti si sentono gratificati dal ruolo crocerossina/crocerossino

"sono importante per questa persona. senza di me ...."


----------



## Sabina (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe molto che partecipasse anche qualche traditore, poi spiegherò perchè: sto cercando di razionalizzare quello che mi è successo, mettere le cose in fila, adesso che sto assorbendo la botta forse ci riesco.
> allora: trovo i primi messaggini, inviati da lei, salvati da lui, in cui lei parla di una storia d'amore mai finita: chiedo spiegazioni, lui dice che è lei a provare quei sentimenti, che lui le ha detto che ama me e non intende tradirmi, per lui è solo una cara amica.
> Ribatto : un'amica psicolabile? perchè alla nosta tenera età(ed io sono più giovane di lei) non si dicono certe cose ad un uomo se non ci sono i presupposti; lui ribadisce che lei è infelice, ha problemi e mi giura che quello che mi ha detto è vero.
> io gli credo(meglio mi sforzo, non sono idiota, lo amo/avo), ma i miei allarmi sono tutti sul rosso, quando poi trovo il secondo cellulare, i messaggi non davano adito a dubbi e lui è costretto a confessare. Io riesco ad impadronirmi del cellulare, i messaggi ce li ho tutti, li rileggo ogni tanto e non sono messaggio da compagni di letto punto. Mi manchi, questo telefono non ha prezzo... e adesso devo pensare che, dato che li ho scoperti, è finito tutto? basta che si affacci la moglie incazzata e lei non gli manca più? conosco l'obiezione: mio marito non è mai stato generoso in romanticherie, anzi... quindi ? che faccio, me la bevo e tiro avanti? nel nome di cosa?


Fai molta attenzione. Come ti ha già mentito potrebbe continuare a mentirti. Bisognerebbe capire qual'e' il suo grado di coinvolgimento e come si gioca le carte l'altra (come dice Chiara se gli "rompe" troppo potrebbe stancarsi). Comunque il salvare i messaggi, il secondo cellulare, secondo me sono segnali 
di coinvolgimento. Hai altri indizi oltre a questi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però...sai io uso una tattica più sottile...
> Non appena mi accorgo di essere preso per i fondelli...
> Taccio...e faccio il finto tonto...per vedere fino a dove arriva una persona eh?
> Del resto chi prende per i fondelli...sa pur fingere meravigliosi falsi pentimenti eh?
> ...


 Chi l'ha fatto ad esempio? oppure chi non ha investito nulla in un rapporto, e ne conosco di gente così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Confermo: è solo una cara amica.
> 
> Ma fra poco non lo sarà più, se non la smette di fracassargli le palle.
> 
> Quindi stai pure tranquilla: più lei lo cerca per assopire la sua infelicità, più aumentano le probabilità che lui scelga e preferisca te.


 io ho soprattutto amici uomini, mi sono molto cari: non ho avuto rapporti sessuali con nessuno di loro. Sono io che ho un concetto di amicizia superato?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai cazzo...quella del negare sempre...è un logo comune aria fritta.
> Piuttosto ognuno di noi crede quello che vuole credere eh?
> Poi so cassi suoi però.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mah...
> 
> tuo marito prenderebbe un cell. fantasma per messaggiare con un'amica, magari perchè sa che tu non saresti lieta di sapere che continuano a sentirsi?


 i meggaggi sul secondo cellulare si riferivano anche esplicitamente a rapporti sessuali. Ora io vorrei conoscere la moglie che ne sarebbe lieta...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Fai molta attenzione. Come ti ha già mentito potrebbe continuare a mentirti. Bisognerebbe capire qual'e' il suo grado di coinvolgimento e come si gioca le carte l'altra (come dice Chiara se gli "rompe" troppo potrebbe stancarsi). Comunque il salvare i messaggi, il secondo cellulare, secondo me sono segnali
> di coinvolgimento. Hai altri indizi oltre a questi?


 Allora: io ho visto anche un altro cellulare, che però era il suo vecchio, senza messaggi e senza chiamate: questo cellulare aveva, secondo me ma non ero al mio massimo di lucidità, una scheda scarica dentro.
Lui ha negato questa cosa: aveva il cellulare ma non c'era nessuna scheda dentro.
I miei allarmi stanno ancora suonando, so di essere in paranoia e l'altro giorno stavo per fare una figura mitica con un mio caro amico, per cui cerco di frenarmi nel seguire il mio istinto, ma i miei allarmi... non mi hanno mai tradito, loro.
Una persona che è sempre stata sincera con me un bel giorno ha cominciato a costruire un castello di menzogne enorme: sicuramente gli è costato molto farlo, doveva avere una motivazione molto forte


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho soprattutto amici uomini, mi sono molto cari: non ho avuto rapporti sessuali con nessuno di loro. Sono io che ho un concetto di amicizia superato?



Anch'io, se ti può minimamente consolare, ho un concetto uguale al tuo dell'amicizia. Forse è superato, ma se ci comportiamo così significa che siamo fatte così.
Come possiamo essere tanto diverse da LORO?


----------



## lothar57 (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe molto che partecipasse anche qualche traditore, poi spiegherò perchè: sto cercando di razionalizzare quello che mi è successo, mettere le cose in fila, adesso che sto assorbendo la botta forse ci riesco.
> allora: trovo i primi messaggini, inviati da lei, salvati da lui, in cui lei parla di una storia d'amore mai finita: chiedo spiegazioni, lui dice che è lei a provare quei sentimenti, che lui le ha detto che ama me e non intende tradirmi, per lui è solo una cara amica.
> Ribatto : un'amica psicolabile? perchè alla nosta tenera età(ed io sono più giovane di lei) non si dicono certe cose ad un uomo se non ci sono i presupposti; lui ribadisce che lei è infelice, ha problemi e mi giura che quello che mi ha detto è vero.
> io gli credo(meglio mi sforzo, non sono idiota, lo amo/avo), ma i miei allarmi sono tutti sul rosso, quando poi trovo il secondo cellulare, i messaggi non davano adito a dubbi e lui è costretto a confessare. Io riesco ad impadronirmi del cellulare, i messaggi ce li ho tutti, li rileggo ogni tanto e non sono messaggio da compagni di letto punto. Mi manchi, questo telefono non ha prezzo... e adesso devo pensare che, dato che li ho scoperti, è finito tutto? basta che si affacci la moglie incazzata e lei non gli manca più? conosco l'obiezione: mio marito non è mai stato generoso in romanticherie, anzi... quindi ? che faccio, me la bevo e tiro avanti? nel nome di cosa?


Mi ero riproposto di non scrivere per oggi,ma visto che chiami in causa i traditori..forse a qualcosa posso servire.
Ti dico come faccio io:ho un cell semi segreto,mia moglie e i miei figli il numero l'hanno ma in genere vive in ufficio,matto tuo marito a lasciarlo per casa...ma puo'succedere.
Anch'io non cancello sms che mi piacciono e faccio male...se mia moglie mi beccasse,smetterei,per qualche settimana.
Poi acqusterei il terzo cell e tutto ricomincerebbe...se tuo marito come presumo e'quasi mio coetaneo,e'come una droga,non rinunci.
Confermo per carinerie...quella che piu'o meno ora ho,mi dice che sono dolce e premuroso,mia moglie che sono un str.....senza sentimenti.
C'e'poco da bere amica mia.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi ero riproposto di non scrivere per oggi,ma visto che chiami in causa i traditori..forse a qualcosa posso servire.
> Ti dico come faccio io:ho un cell semi segreto,mia moglie e i miei figli il numero l'hanno ma in genere vive in ufficio,matto tuo marito a lasciarlo per casa...ma puo'succedere.
> Anch'io non cancello sms che mi piacciono e faccio male...se mia moglie mi beccasse,smetterei,per qualche settimana.
> Poi acqusterei il terzo cell e tutto ricomincerebbe...se tuo marito come presumo e'quasi mio coetaneo,e'come una droga,non rinunci.
> ...


 non l'aveva lasciato a casa... purtroppo lo conosco, dico purtroppo solo perchè se magari non lo conoscessi così bene non saprei tante cose di lui...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io, se ti può minimamente consolare, ho un concetto uguale al tuo dell'amicizia. Forse è superato, ma se ci comportiamo così significa che siamo fatte così.
> Come possiamo essere tanto diverse da LORO?


 non siamo diverse nei comportamenti nei rapporti di amicizia, ma in altri rapporti.
La persona che avevo a fianco, quella che consideravo il mio compagno di vita, amico, amante, il padre che ho dato ai miei figli si è rivelato uno sconosciuto, un traditore che mi ha coperto di menzogne.
La sua preoccupazione attuale è quella di minimizzare l'accaduto, non di fare tabula rasa di tutte le bugie e ripartire.
In me sta avvenendo un forte cambiamento, lui se n'è accorto e adesso ha paura... che io lo tradisca Impossibile: per quanto ne so io, un accordo è valido fino a che una delle parti viene meno allo stesso, per cui.... non sarebbe tradimento.


----------



## Sabina (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora: io ho visto anche un altro cellulare, che però era il suo vecchio, senza messaggi e senza chiamate: questo cellulare aveva, secondo me ma non ero al mio massimo di lucidità, una scheda scarica dentro.
> Lui ha negato questa cosa: aveva il cellulare ma non c'era nessuna scheda dentro.
> I miei allarmi stanno ancora suonando, so di essere in paranoia e l'altro giorno stavo per fare una figura mitica con un mio caro amico, per cui cerco di frenarmi nel seguire il mio istinto, ma i miei allarmi... non mi hanno mai tradito, loro.
> Una persona che è sempre stata sincera con me un bel giorno ha cominciato a costruire un castello di menzogne enorme: sicuramente gli è costato molto farlo, doveva avere una motivazione molto forte


Chiarisci cosa vuoi innanzitutto. Lo ami ancora?
Dopodiché fai fare una scelta a lui. Credo tu riesca a sentire se lui ti ama ancora, se ti desidera, se e' pentito. Lascia passare il tempo e vedi come si mettono le cose. Se senti che le cose puzzano indaga senza dire nulla a lui, finche' non hai le prove.


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non siamo diverse nei comportamenti nei rapporti di amicizia, ma in altri rapporti.
> La persona che avevo a fianco, quella che consideravo il mio compagno di vita, amico, amante, il padre che ho dato ai miei figli si è rivelato uno sconosciuto, un traditore che mi ha coperto di menzogne.
> La sua preoccupazione attuale è quella di minimizzare l'accaduto, non di fare tabula rasa di tutte le bugie e ripartire.
> In me sta avvenendo un forte cambiamento, lui se n'è accorto e adesso ha paura... che io lo tradisca Impossibile: per quanto ne so io, un accordo è valido fino a che una delle parti viene meno allo stesso, per cui.... non sarebbe tradimento.



Ti capisco molto bene: ci sono passata da poco anch'io, come sai.
Anche per me è stato inizialmente un perfetto sconosciuto, ora sta cambiando ancora la visione che ho di lui, diciamo che sto cominciando a vederlo per quello che è stato e che è nella sua globalità: mi era sconosciuta una parte di lui, non tutta la sua persona. 
Approfondisci questo punto con te stessa. Non è possibile che la persona che hai scelto per condividere la tua vita sia un'estranea: tu non conoscevi il suo lato oscuro, conoscevi tutti gli altri.
Sta a te valutare se questo suo lato è così determinante in negativo per la prosecuzione del vostro rapporto, se, cioè, è tale da impedire una ricostruzione perché è nettamente in contrasto col tuo modo di essere e con la tua forma mentale.

Il cambiamento è avvenuto anche in me e loro lo notano e ne hanno paura....
Lasciaglielo questo timore...è positivo, ma ciò che è davvero importante sei tu perché sei tu che dovrai rispondere a tutti gli interrogativi che sai.
E' lo scoglio più difficile....e lui deve collaborare.
Perché dici che non vuole ripartire??
Se non vuole sono inutili tutte queste parole....


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti capisco molto bene: ci sono passata da poco anch'io, come sai.
> Anche per me è stato inizialmente un perfetto sconosciuto, ora sta cambiando ancora la visione che ho di lui, diciamo che sto cominciando a vederlo per quello che è stato e che è nella sua globalità: mi era sconosciuta una parte di lui, non tutta la sua persona.
> Approfondisci questo punto con te stessa. *Non è possibile che la persona che hai scelto per condividere la tua vita sia un'estranea: tu non conoscevi il suo lato oscuro, conoscevi tutti gli altri.*
> Sta a te valutare se questo suo lato è così determinante in negativo per la prosecuzione del vostro rapporto, se, cioè, è tale da impedire una ricostruzione perché è nettamente in contrasto col tuo modo di essere e con la tua forma mentale.
> ...



Il grassetto, è una cosa molto importante da capire, sono felice per te e per voi che tu l'abbia compresa. Brava, se mi posso permettere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti capisco molto bene: ci sono passata da poco anch'io, come sai.
> Anche per me è stato inizialmente un perfetto sconosciuto, ora sta cambiando ancora la visione che ho di lui, diciamo che sto cominciando a vederlo per quello che è stato e che è nella sua globalità: mi era sconosciuta una parte di lui, non tutta la sua persona.
> Approfondisci questo punto con te stessa. Non è possibile che la persona che hai scelto per condividere la tua vita sia un'estranea: tu non conoscevi il suo lato oscuro, conoscevi tutti gli altri.
> Sta a te valutare se questo suo lato è così determinante in negativo per la prosecuzione del vostro rapporto, se, cioè, è tale da impedire una ricostruzione perché è nettamente in contrasto col tuo modo di essere e con la tua forma mentale.
> ...


 Non dico che non vuole... forse non sa quello che vuole, questo è il mio timore: sa che può perdere tutto e la sua famiglia è importante per lui, anche io so di essere importante per lui, sarebbe assurdo se non lo fossi. Se lui comunque prova dei sentimenti per un'altra, il fatto di mettere davanti quello che sarebbe giusto e la paura di perdere gli affetti servirebbe solo a creare infelicità per tutti. E' questo che non voglio assolutamente che accada


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il grassetto, è una cosa molto importante da capire, sono felice per te e per voi che tu l'abbia compresa. Brava, se mi posso permettere.



Grazie Nausicaa, sei cara!
Sì, questo l'ho capito finalmente...


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non dico che non vuole... forse non sa quello che vuole, questo è il mio timore: sa che può perdere tutto e la sua famiglia è importante per lui, anche io so di essere importante per lui, sarebbe assurdo se non lo fossi. Se lui comunque prova dei sentimenti per un'altra, il fatto di mettere davanti quello che sarebbe giusto e la paura di perdere gli affetti servirebbe solo a creare infelicità per tutti. E' questo che non voglio assolutamente che accada



Ma lui ti dice che è innamorato di te e che vuole stare con te.
Tu non ti fidi e pensi che lo dica per la paura di perdere tutto.
Sì, sono d'accordo che non è una bella situazione per te quando c'è il dubbio di mezzo.
Ma lui com'è in casa, a parte essere preoccupato?
Senti cosa mi dice la mia guida spirituale: se il compagno è innamorato di un'altra lo si percepisce subito perché non riesce proprio a nasconderlo, quindi è irascibile, insofferente con i figli, di pessimo umore.
Come vedi tutti stati d'animo diversi dalla preoccupazione e dal turbamento che la situazione provoca.
Guarda il tuo lui in profondità, scrutalo.


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma lui ti dice che è innamorato di te e che vuole stare con te.
> Tu non ti fidi e pensi che lo dica per la paura di perdere tutto.
> Sì, sono d'accordo che non è una bella situazione per te quando c'è il dubbio di mezzo.
> Ma lui com'è in casa, a parte essere preoccupato?
> ...



... e chi e' costui/ei?


----------



## Niko74 (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma lui ti dice che è innamorato di te e che vuole stare con te.
> Tu non ti fidi e pensi che lo dica per la paura di perdere tutto.
> Sì, sono d'accordo che non è una bella situazione per te quando c'è il dubbio di mezzo.
> Ma lui com'è in casa, a parte essere preoccupato?
> ...


Boh....mia moglie non aveva nessuno di questi 3 stati (forse giusto un pò di irascibilità prima della scoperta però). Era invece apatica.

Ora sta migliorando lentamente


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma lui ti dice che è innamorato di te e che vuole stare con te.
> Tu non ti fidi e pensi che lo dica per la paura di perdere tutto.
> Sì, sono d'accordo che non è una bella situazione per te quando c'è il dubbio di mezzo.
> Ma lui com'è in casa, a parte essere preoccupato?
> ...


 e' irascibile da tre anni, ben prima che iniziasse questa relazione ed io conosco bene le motivazioni delle insofferenze e del cattivo umore, che non c'entrano direttamente con il nostro rapporto ma con grossi dispiaceri e grandi preoccupazioni causate dalla famiglia di origine. Ha subito una serie di traumi negli ultimi anni, so bene di quale portata perchè io ne ho subiti di altrettanto gravi anni prima, purtroppo tutti e due non abbiamo famiglie serene alle spalle: all'epoca, pur sapendo cosa stavo passando, lui pensò che mi ero innamorata di un altro, mentre la realtà era che avevo perso la voglia di vivere e mi sentivo in colpa verso di lui ma soprattutto verso i miei figli. So cosa ha provato, è l'equivalente di un grave lutto con la differenza che il lutto vero ha un aspetto ben definito, certe situazioni invece non finiscono mai. Non posso quindi basarmi sul suo stato d'animo per fare valutazioni, questi traumi purtroppo lo hanno cambiato


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Boh....mia moglie non aveva nessuno di questi 3 stati (forse giusto un pò di irascibilità prima della scoperta però). Era invece apatica.
> 
> Ora sta migliorando lentamente


un mio collega tutte le volte che aveva una storia extra portava la moglie in vacanza... dipende come vive l'altra storia secondo me


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Boh....mia moglie non aveva nessuno di questi 3 stati (forse giusto un pò di irascibilità prima della scoperta però). Era invece apatica.
> 
> Ora sta migliorando lentamente




Niko, e ci credo! Tua moglie è una donna e in quello che sto per dire non penso che mi darai torto. Noi siamo più brave (se si può parlare di bravura) a mistificare.

Se sta migliorando dall'apatia è un bene


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e chi e' costui/ei?



Costui è un sacerdote, ovvero un medico dell'anima.


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Costui è un sacerdote, ovvero un medico dell'anima.


AH! Capisco! :saggio:


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e' irascibile da tre anni, ben prima che iniziasse questa relazione ed io conosco bene le motivazioni delle insofferenze e del cattivo umore, che non c'entrano direttamente con il nostro rapporto ma con grossi dispiaceri e grandi preoccupazioni causate dalla famiglia di origine. Ha subito una serie di traumi negli ultimi anni, so bene di quale portata perchè io ne ho subiti di altrettanto gravi anni prima, purtroppo tutti e due non abbiamo famiglie serene alle spalle: all'epoca, pur sapendo cosa stavo passando, lui pensò che mi ero innamorata di un altro, mentre la realtà era che avevo perso la voglia di vivere e mi sentivo in colpa verso di lui ma soprattutto verso i miei figli. So cosa ha provato, è l'equivalente di un grave lutto con la differenza che il lutto vero ha un aspetto ben definito, certe situazioni invece non finiscono mai. Non posso quindi basarmi sul suo stato d'animo per fare valutazioni, questi traumi purtroppo lo hanno cambiato



Se ci sono seri motivi per il suo stato d'animo e tu li conosci bene allora non puoi basarti su questo come criterio di valutazione.
Fidati del tuo intuito che difficilmente sbaglia e fai che lui si apra con te.


----------



## Sabina (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma lui ti dice che è innamorato di te e che vuole stare con te.
> Tu non ti fidi e pensi che lo dica per la paura di perdere tutto.
> Sì, sono d'accordo che non è una bella situazione per te quando c'è il dubbio di mezzo.
> Ma lui com'è in casa, a parte essere preoccupato?
> ...


Io credo che la tua guida spirituale ne capisca ben poco di queste cose. Piuttosto fidati delle tue sensazioni e se hai bisogno di opinioni diverse senti diversi pareri di chi le ha vissute queste cose.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Chiarisci cosa vuoi innanzitutto. Lo ami ancora?
> Dopodiché fai fare una scelta a lui. Credo tu riesca a sentire se lui ti ama ancora, se ti desidera, se e' pentito. Lascia passare il tempo e vedi come si mettono le cose. Se senti che le cose puzzano indaga senza dire nulla a lui, finche' non hai le prove.


 Sto cercando di fare tutte queste cose: di capire se lo amo ancora(oggi lui me l'ha chiesto e ho detto non lo so, perchè devo capire se il suo lato oscuro è ancora lì: mica posso dire che amo quello?????)
Il desiderio non è e non è mai stato oggetto di discussione, neppure ora e meno male perchè di endorfine ne ho bisogno.
Il pentimento???? quanti pentiti ci ricascano... mica per niente ai confessionali c'è sempre fila.... e sto indagando...


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io credo che la tua guida spirituale ne capisca ben poco di queste cose. Piuttosto fidati delle tue sensazioni e se hai bisogno di opinioni diverse senti diversi pareri di chi le ha vissute queste cose.



Sabì, ne capisce di queste cose, c'è la fila per parlare con lui per un consiglio o semplicemente un appoggio morale. E' quello il suo ruolo più importante, poi viene tutto il resto, non essere prevenuta perché è uomo di Chiesa, in realtà ha vedute ampissime, se no non ci andrei. 

Secondo te, perché sono qui sul forum se non per avere pareri diversi?

P.s. in realtà, ho bisogno di farmi trattare a merda da Stermì, sai, sono masochista !
...mi è venuta così....


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sto cercando di fare tutte queste cose: di capire se lo amo ancora(oggi lui me l'ha chiesto e ho detto non lo so, perchè devo capire se il suo lato oscuro è ancora lì: mica posso dire che amo quello?????)
> Il desiderio non è e non è mai stato oggetto di discussione, neppure ora e meno male perchè di endorfine ne ho bisogno.
> Il pentimento???? quanti pentiti ci ricascano... mica per niente ai confessionali c'è sempre fila.... e sto indagando...



Secondo me, quando una persona (uomo o donna) salta quell'ostacolo non tornerà mai più nello stato precedente. Non è più "puro", il limite è stato superato...per sempre. Questo è per me il lato oscuro.
Questo per dire che sarà sempre presente, soprattutto nella tua mente. Nel caso di tuo marito ormai sai che anche lui non è insensibile all'essere femminile, che ne è trascinato a seconda dei momenti, che non è poi così forte, e, dulcis in fundo, che tu (come me e tutte quelle come noi) non sei stata UNICA per lui.
Questa è per me la presa di coscienza più dolorosa in assoluto!  
E ormai a questo non si rimedia....


----------



## Tubarao (15 Luglio 2011)

Piccola riflessione, più che altro di carattere generale e che non vuole essere calata nello specifico di queste storie. Quanto, in percentuale, questi lati oscuri di cui si parla, erano nascosti, e quanto erano visibili ma non visti ?


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Piccola riflessione, più che altro di carattere generale e che non vuole essere calata nello specifico di queste storie. Quanto, in percentuale, questi lati oscuri di cui si parla, erano nascosti, e quanto erano visibili ma non visti ?



Per quanto mi riguarda, erano nascosti benissimo.
Mai un dubbio, mai un sospetto, weekend sempre rigorosamente insieme.
Un gioco di incastri, insomma...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me, quando una persona (uomo o donna) salta quell'ostacolo non tornerà mai più nello stato precedente. Non è più "puro", il limite è stato superato...per sempre. Questo è per me il lato oscuro.
> Questo per dire che sarà sempre presente, soprattutto nella tua mente. Nel caso di tuo marito ormai sai che anche lui non è insensibile all'essere femminile, che ne è trascinato a seconda dei momenti, che non è poi così forte, e, dulcis in fundo, che tu (come me e tutte quelle come noi) non sei stata UNICA per lui.
> Questa è per me la presa di coscienza più dolorosa in assoluto!
> E ormai a questo non si rimedia....


 Io sono UNICA! non sarò stata la SOLA con cui ha fatto sesso o alla quale ha detto paroline dolci ma.... io sono UNICA perchè so di esserlo, perchè lo sono per me stessa!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Piccola riflessione, più che altro di carattere generale e che non vuole essere calata nello specifico di queste storie. Quanto, in percentuale, questi lati oscuri di cui si parla, erano nascosti, e quanto erano visibili ma non visti ?


 Nel mio caso ho sempre temuto la debolezza di mio marito verso quell'altra, ho capito fin dall'inizio che c'era da parte di lei la capacità di farlo sempre sentire legato a lei. Per me il lato oscuro non è stato questo, è stato invece quello che mi ingannava, quello che mi diceva una scusa e poi ci scherzava sopra con lei, quello io non me lo sarei mai immaginato. Per quello sono andata a pezzi.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io sono UNICA! non sarò stata la SOLA con cui ha fatto sesso o alla quale ha detto paroline dolci ma.... io sono UNICA perchè so di esserlo, perchè lo sono per me stessa!


 
mi son stancata di quotarti


in futuro datti per quotata

e interverrò solo se sono in disaccordo :canna:


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io sono UNICA! non sarò stata la SOLA con cui ha fatto sesso o alla quale ha detto paroline dolci ma.... io sono UNICA perchè so di esserlo, perchè lo sono per me stessa!



Io parlo per me, non disperare.
Senza mettere in discussione il fatto che siamo uniche per noi stesse, ora si parla dei nostri uomini, quindi ti dico che:
io non solo non sono stata l'unica (ovviamente), ma non sono stata neanche 
UNICA in qualche situazione, sai perché?   
Lui ha dedicato un po' del suo tempo ad un'altra che non ero io e l'ha sottratto a me questo tempo, inoltre, anche i suoi pensieri sono andati in quella direzione, pur trattandosi di storielle brevi e di sesso.
Ecco perché ti dico queste cose che sono ormai parte di me, e non te le dico per farti star male, ma solo per consapevolezza di ciò che è ormai avvenuto.
So anche di essere la sola donna che abbia mai amato e che ama, di questo ne sono certa, come sono certa del fatto di non essergli bastata.
Se gli chiedessi la luna farebbe di tutto per accontentarmi, eppure...non gli sono bastata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi son stancata di quotarti
> 
> 
> in futuro datti per quotata
> ...


 :forza:


----------



## Sabina (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sabì, ne capisce di queste cose, c'è la fila per parlare con lui per un consiglio o semplicemente un appoggio morale. E' quello il suo ruolo più importante, poi viene tutto il resto, non essere prevenuta perché è uomo di Chiesa, in realtà ha vedute ampissime, se no non ci andrei.
> 
> Secondo te, perché sono qui sul forum se non per avere pareri diversi?
> 
> ...


Ma quello che ti ha detto riguardo a come si comportano gli uomini che hanno altre storie o non amano piu la moglie (non in quel modo almeno) non corrisponde al vero. E neanche le donne.


----------



## Sabina (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sto cercando di fare tutte queste cose: di capire se lo amo ancora(oggi lui me l'ha chiesto e ho detto non lo so, perchè devo capire se il suo lato oscuro è ancora lì: mica posso dire che amo quello?????)
> Il desiderio non è e non è mai stato oggetto di discussione, neppure ora e meno male perchè di endorfine ne ho bisogno.
> Il pentimento???? quanti pentiti ci ricascano... mica per niente ai confessionali c'è sempre fila.... e sto indagando...


Il lato scuro non puoi cancellarlo....


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma quello che ti ha detto riguardo a come si comportano gli uomini che hanno altre storie o non amano piu la moglie (non in quel modo almeno) non corrisponde al vero. E neanche le donne.



No? E come pensi che le sappia tutte quelle cose?
Pensaci un po'....


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io parlo per me, non disperare.
> Senza mettere in discussione il fatto che siamo uniche per noi stesse, ora si parla dei nostri uomini, quindi ti dico che:
> io non solo non sono stata l'unica (ovviamente), ma non sono stata neanche
> UNICA in qualche situazione, sai perché?
> ...


 Non sono una psicologa, non ho nessun titolo per dare consigli, però se una persona mette a rischio il rapporto con la persona che ama non per un succedersi di eventi ch ce l'hanno portato, ma perchè non può fare a meno di quel rischio.... dovrebbe farsi aiutare, per me c'è qualcosa sotto


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sono una psicologa, non ho nessun titolo per dare consigli, però se una persona mette a rischio il rapporto con la persona che ama non per un succedersi di eventi ch ce l'hanno portato, ma perchè non può fare a meno di quel rischio.... dovrebbe farsi aiutare, per me c'è qualcosa sotto


 ... oppure pensa di non rischiare nulla, nel senso che è sicuro di non perderti e allora... può fare quello che vuole!


----------



## Sabina (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No? E come pensi che le sappia tutte quelle cose?
> Pensaci un po'....


Tu dovresti rifletterci, perché ci sono uomini e donne che dopo essere stati con l'amante sono piu sereni a casa, non piu nervosi.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Luglio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Tu dovresti rifletterci, perché ci sono uomini e donne che dopo essere stati con l'amante sono piu sereni a casa, non piu nervosi.


 
Ohhhh finalmente qualcuna che parlo chiaro..brava Saby,ma e'ovvio uno cerca l'amante per stare meglio no???Non ci va'a parlare,almeno io non lo faccio,di cose tristi.
la guida spirituale,correggimi se sbaglio sara'un francescano,di queste cose non sa'un cavolo,e debbo ridire brava Saby,che l'ha scritto.
E dal momento che io e lei siamo sulle stessa barca,circa..,fidati,e'cosi',ascolta noi,noi siamo reali.


----------



## Sole (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... oppure pensa di non rischiare nulla, nel senso che è sicuro di non perderti e allora... può fare quello che vuole!


Acuta osservazione :up:


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Tu dovresti rifletterci, perché ci sono uomini e donne che dopo essere stati con l'amante sono piu sereni a casa, non piu nervosi.



Sabina, rileggi bene quello che ho scritto. Parlo di uomini innamorati, o che credono di esserlo.
Nell'altro caso che tu dici, sono del tutto d'accordo con te ed è stata la prima cosa che mi ha detto la famosa guida.
Di solito sono più contenti a casa e se le loro mogli/compagne non li scoprissero dal solito SMS dimenticato o arrivato nel momento inopportuno o da una mail sfuggita al controllo, non se ne accorgerebbero mai e non lo saprebbero mai.
Concordi?


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ohhhh finalmente qualcuna che parlo chiaro..brava Saby,ma e'ovvio uno cerca l'amante per stare meglio no???Non ci va'a parlare,almeno io non lo faccio,di cose tristi.
> la guida spirituale,correggimi se sbaglio sara'un francescano,di queste cose non sa'un cavolo,e debbo ridire brava Saby,che l'ha scritto.
> E dal momento che io e lei siamo sulle stessa barca,circa..,fidati,e'cosi',ascolta noi,noi siamo reali.




Lothar, anche per te la solita risposta che ho dato a Sabina.
Vai a leggertela per favore.
Hai sempre la mente troppo occupata dalle fighe che leggi frettolosamente. 

Poi, se ne riparla....

Ma io ascolto anche voi, voci reali, così imparo l'arte e la metto da parte. Non si sa mai....


----------



## Sabina (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sabina, rileggi bene quello che ho scritto. Parlo di uomini innamorati, o che credono di esserlo.
> Nell'altro caso che tu dici, sono del tutto d'accordo con te ed è stata la prima cosa che mi ha detto la famosa guida.
> Di solito sono più contenti a casa e se le loro mogli/compagne non li scoprissero dal solito SMS dimenticato o arrivato nel momento inopportuno o da una mail sfuggita al controllo, non se ne accorgerebbero mai e non lo saprebbero mai.
> Concordi?


Non voglio contraddirti, ma non e' sempre una regola. Noi siamo innamorati, io a casa vivo alti e bassi, lui credo sappia gestire le sue emozioni meglio di me. Poi quello che dici può valere per i primi periodi, ma se per motivi X non si lascia il coniuge, il tempo aiuta a vivere la cosa in modo diverso. Conosco altre persone nella mia situazione, innamorate, ma anche per loro a casa non c'è l'inferno. C'è anche qui un percorso, ma non ci sono regole. 
Che qualcosa non quadri si percepisce, te ne do atto. Ma dipende anche molto da com'era il rapporto prima.
Cerca di vivere questa cosa come un momento di crescita personale e fai qualcosa solo per te lasciando fuori tuo marito.


----------



## Irene (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Niko, e ci credo! *Tua moglie è una donna e in quello che sto per dire non penso che mi darai torto. Noi siamo più brave (se si può parlare di bravura) a mistificare.*
> 
> Se sta migliorando dall'apatia è un bene


scusa Diletta, io sono una donna e *non sono capace* di mistificare.
la mia sincerità, mi ha permesso di conservare amicizie e legami duraturi.
ti chiedo un favore : evita di generalizzare, parla di te e per te.
ciao
Irene


----------



## Irene (15 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nel mio caso *ho sempre temuto la debolezza di mio marito verso quell'altra*, ho capito fin dall'inizio che c'era da parte di lei la capacità di farlo sempre sentire legato a lei. Per me il lato oscuro non è stato questo, è stato invece quello che mi ingannava, quello che mi diceva una scusa e poi ci scherzava sopra con lei, quello io non me lo sarei mai immaginato. Per quello sono andata a pezzi.


ecco..il mio errore invece è stato quello di sentirmi troppo sicura del fatto che lui "non era il tipo" capace di fare certe cose..

e che lui fosse succube di lei, che godesse nel raccontarle falsità su di me, che le lasciasse manipolare il tutto per umiliarmi profondamente...

scoprire tutto ciò dopo un'infinità di anni di "conoscenza" mi ha destabilizzato non poco..

ma mi è servito..ora sono una persona più cosciente di sè...
il dolore, la rabbia, il rancore..piano piano vanno via..

in bocca al lupo..
ciao
Irene


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> scusa Diletta, io sono una donna e *non sono capace* di mistificare.
> la mia sincerità, mi ha permesso di conservare amicizie e legami duraturi.
> ti chiedo un favore : evita di generalizzare, parla di te e per te.
> ciao
> Irene



Te ne dò atto: spesso mi faccio prendere dalla mano della generalizzazione.
Proprio io che mi si legge sul viso ogni cosa che faccio e che mi si scoprirebbe subito facessi un sotterfugio....proprio come te.


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non voglio contraddirti, ma non e' sempre una regola. Noi siamo innamorati, io a casa vivo alti e bassi, lui credo sappia gestire le sue emozioni meglio di me. Poi quello che dici può valere per i primi periodi, ma se per motivi X non si lascia il coniuge, il tempo aiuta a vivere la cosa in modo diverso. Conosco altre persone nella mia situazione, innamorate, ma anche per loro a casa non c'è l'inferno. C'è anche qui un percorso, ma non ci sono regole.
> Che qualcosa non quadri si percepisce, te ne do atto. Ma dipende anche molto da com'era il rapporto prima.
> Cerca di vivere questa cosa come un momento di crescita personale e fai qualcosa solo per te lasciando fuori tuo marito.



Sì, penso anch'io che sia una situazione che si viene a creare all'inizio, quando il turbamento è più forte e non si sa cosa decidere, anche se non mi è mai capitato.
Mi spieghi come si fa a vivere un amore in clandestinità, non sentite il bisogno di condividere il vostro tempo insieme?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Tu dovresti rifletterci, perché ci sono uomini e donne che dopo essere stati con l'amante sono piu sereni a casa, non piu nervosi.


Beh...dipende come è andata con l'amante eh?
Che qua non si pensi che sia sempre rose e fiori...


----------



## Diletta (16 Luglio 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> ecco..il mio errore invece è stato quello di sentirmi troppo sicura del fatto che lui "non era il tipo" capace di fare certe cose..
> 
> e che lui fosse succube di lei, che godesse nel raccontarle falsità su di me, che le lasciasse manipolare il tutto per umiliarmi profondamente...
> 
> ...



Irene, non conosco la tua storia, sono certa che ti sia servito, ma....mi puoi dire come è andata a finire?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2011)

*non ci capisco più niente*

Vengo da un week end veramente strano: tutta una serie di piccole attenzioni, 
dichiarazioni d'amore, fuochi d'artificio.
Non capisco, forse qualcuno può aiutarmi:
 io sono rimasta abbastanza incredula di fronte a quello che mi diceva, ho dovuto anzi frenarmi 
per non rispondergli male, sono stata ad ascoltare quasi in silenzio, lui mi ha chiesto se stavo ancora molto male, 
ho risposto di sì e lui ha detto che avrebbe fatto di tutto per convincermi del suo amore.
Intanto una parte di me, il mio lato oscuro stavolta, si chiedeva se non mi stesse ancora nascondendo qualcosa: 
non è una persona falsa, ha sempre preferito tacere piuttosto che dover mentire.... una volta almeno era così.
E quindi sono stata meschina, ho mentito, ingannato e spiato : forse qualcuno si metterebbe a ridere se raccontassi cosa ho fatto, ma io 
non ci trovo nulla di comico. La domanda che continuavo a farmi era: ma come è possibile?
Come è possibile che fino a qualche settimana fa architettasse ogni tipo di sotterfugio per poterla incontrare o anche solo per sentirla al telefono
e adesso mi dica che lui non fa altro che pensare a me dalla mattina alla sera, 
che sta rivivendo il periodo dell'innamoramento, gli sembra sempre che 
quando siamo lontani il tempo non passi mai? 
Una vocina mi diceva: lui è sposato e non vuole buttare all'aria la sua famiglia, 
probabilmente anche lei è nella stessa situazione: vuoi vedere che mi vuole tenere buona e tranquilla così tra un po' di tempo possono ricominciare a vedersi?
E un'altra vocina: mica è un mostro, è l'uomo che conosci da una vita, non ti farebbe mai una cosa del genere!
.... ma ti ha ingannato, ma ti ha mentito, ma ti ha tradito...
Allora forse sta dicendo le cose che ti dice più per convincere se stesso...
Così, mentre da un lato mi tormento cercando di capire che caspita sta provando davvero lui e, non ultima, quello che sto provando io per lui, 
dall'altra mi trasformo in una spia da operetta ridicola e grottesca, perchè non mi perdonerei mai se mi facessi ingannare un'altra volta.
E mi chiedo cosa provi lui rispetto alla storia che ha avuto, perchè ancora con lui non riesco a parlarne e ho deciso di non forzarlo a farlo,
almeno per un po'...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lothar, anche per te la solita risposta che ho dato a Sabina.
> Vai a leggertela per favore.
> Hai sempre la mente troppo occupata dalle fighe che leggi frettolosamente.
> 
> ...


Macche'sono situazioni ognuna diversa dall'altra,dipende dal coinvolgimento,ad  esempio anche se il mio ora e'quasi zero ieri a saperla sola all'ospedale mi ha messo in crisi.
Diletta non c'e'una verita'assoluta,io e Sabina pero'non ci facciamo voli pindarici,queste cose le passiamo tutti i gironi.
This is my life.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vengo da un week end veramente strano: tutta una serie di piccole attenzioni,
> dichiarazioni d'amore, fuochi d'artificio.
> Non capisco, forse qualcuno può aiutarmi:
> io sono rimasta abbastanza incredula di fronte a quello che mi diceva, ho dovuto anzi frenarmi
> ...


lo sdoppiamento tra 2 te che si fronteggiano con opzioni opposte è capitato anche a me
mi spiace 
è orribile

ma serve anche quello ed entrambe le ipotesi potrebbero esser valide


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo sdoppiamento tra 2 te che si fronteggiano con opzioni opposte è capitato anche a me
> mi spiace
> è orribile
> 
> ma serve anche quello ed entrambe le ipotesi potrebbero esser valide


Purtroppo e'vero,ieri sera ho mandato sms a tutte e due,convinto...........


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo sdoppiamento tra 2 te che si fronteggiano con opzioni opposte è capitato anche a me
> mi spiace
> è orribile
> 
> ma serve anche quello ed entrambe le ipotesi potrebbero esser valide


 già, peccato non avere un siero della verità, giusto? così uno potrebbe almeno decidere cosa fare della sua vita... leggevo prima una cosa vera: il tradimento dell'altro in fondo ti toglie la libertà di scegliere, ti ritrovi costretto a fare i conti con i suoi effetti senza poterti neppure scansare un attimo prima.
E così mi trovo a cambiare io, anche se non lo voglio, e nella tempesta in cui mi trovo mi vedo da fuori e guardo la mia vita come quella di un'altra persona e gli obblighi, i doveri, le rinunce come se fossero catene che mi impediscono di respirare e dalle quali vorrei scappare, per ribellarmi a questa situazione che non voglio e che non riesco ad accettare.
La difficoltà nella tempesta è quella di tenere comunque la barra del timone per non farsi trascinare dalla corrente, anche se non c'è più un porto sicuro dove dirigersi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Purtroppo e'vero,ieri sera ho mandato sms a tutte e due,convinto...........


Mi ha fatto male leggere quello che hai scritto e ci ho pensato un po' prima di rispondere ma... è giusto, è assolutamente possibile, tra l'altro è anche probabile e lo tengo in conto! Lo sdoppiamento è sicuramente avvenuto prima in lui...


----------



## dave.one (19 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vengo da un week end veramente strano: tutta una serie di piccole attenzioni,
> dichiarazioni d'amore, fuochi d'artificio.
> Non capisco, forse qualcuno può aiutarmi:
> io sono rimasta abbastanza incredula di fronte a quello che mi diceva, ho dovuto anzi frenarmi
> ...


Come ha detto Amoremio: entrambe le ipotesi sono valide. 
C'è però un semplice fatto di cui dovrai tenere conto nei mesi/anni a venire: crederai sia ad una versione che ad un altra, in momenti e tempi diversi, con una non remota possibilità che nessuna delle due abbia il sopravvento sull'altra.
L'unica cosa con cui dovrai fare spesso e (mal)volentieri i conti, è la sfiducia verso il tuo uomo, intendendo dire che dovrai soppesare ogni parola che uscirà dalla sua bocca, facendo attenzione a non prenderla per partito preso a prescindere.
Prima o poi vorrai sapere ancora qualcosa di più della sua storia; ci sono due buoni motivi:
1) ne hai il diritto
2) ne ha il dovere
Non sei mica l'ultima arrivata, caspita: sei anche la mamma dei vostri figli!
Mi spiace, mi auguro che questo limbo in cui ti trovi finisca presto, e finisca con il ritrovo della serenità e della felicità che ti appartiene.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto male leggere quello che hai scritto e ci ho pensato un po' prima di rispondere ma... è giusto, è assolutamente possibile, tra l'altro è anche probabile e lo tengo in conto! Lo sdoppiamento è sicuramente avvenuto prima in lui...


 
Davvero mi spiace averti ferito,ma non pensare che tutti facciano cosi'.
Io forse sono particolare,tuo marito magari non si sogna neanche di farlo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Davvero mi spiace averti ferito,ma non pensare che tutti facciano cosi'.
> Io forse sono particolare,tuo marito magari non si sogna neanche di farlo.


 Non mi hai ferito tu, mi ha fatto male fare i conti con la realtà: ci mancherebbe, io ti ringrazio invece!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Come ha detto Amoremio: entrambe le ipotesi sono valide.
> C'è però un semplice fatto di cui dovrai tenere conto nei mesi/anni a venire: crederai sia ad una versione che ad un altra, in momenti e tempi diversi, con una non remota possibilità che nessuna delle due abbia il sopravvento sull'altra.
> L'unica cosa con cui dovrai fare spesso e (mal)volentieri i conti, è la sfiducia verso il tuo uomo, intendendo dire che dovrai soppesare ogni parola che uscirà dalla sua bocca, facendo attenzione a non prenderla per partito preso a prescindere.
> Prima o poi vorrai sapere ancora qualcosa di più della sua storia; ci sono due buoni motivi:
> ...


 Sono contenta che qualcuno condivida, mi stavo preoccupando, l'autoflagellazione non è il mio sport preferito e sto cercando di uscirne in un modo o in un altro: se stare assieme a una persona porta soprattutto sofferenza, bisogna riflettere se veramente ne valga la pena, non crogiolarsi nel vittimismo.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono contenta che qualcuno condivida, mi stavo preoccupando, l'autoflagellazione non è il mio sport preferito e sto cercando di uscirne in un modo o in un altro: se stare assieme a una persona porta soprattutto sofferenza, bisogna riflettere se veramente ne valga la pena, non crogiolarsi nel vittimismo.


si hai ragione.
Ma credimi a volte pur di non perdere quella persona...
Ci facciamo andar bene tutto...
Poi ok...ognuno è fatto a modo suo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> si hai ragione.
> Ma credimi a volte pur di non perdere quella persona...
> Ci facciamo andar bene tutto...
> Poi ok...ognuno è fatto a modo suo.


 perchè pensiamo che ne valga la pena appunto! ieri finalmente abbiamo parlato... doloroso ma stanotte ho dormito e stamattina... diciamo che la parte distruttiva di me sta buonina... so già che è uno stato d'animo momentaneo, ma... intanto me lo godo!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè pensiamo che ne valga la pena appunto! ieri finalmente abbiamo parlato... doloroso ma stanotte ho dormito e stamattina... diciamo che la parte distruttiva di me sta buonina... so già che è uno stato d'animo momentaneo, ma... intanto me lo godo!


E quando siamo stufi...
E i fatti ci dimostrano che non ne vale la pena perchè tanto qualsiasi nostra aspettativa verrà sempre delusa...che fare?
Casso sai in certi rapporti è così:
Tu cammini e corri e lei è invalida in carrozzella...
Tu ogni tanto ti dimentichi che è invalida e le dici...dai facciamo una passeggiata....
E lei si incazza dicendoti ma non vedi che io non posso?
Allora te ne fai una ragione eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E quando siamo stufi...
> E i fatti ci dimostrano che non ne vale la pena perchè tanto qualsiasi nostra aspettativa verrà sempre delusa...che fare?
> Casso sai in certi rapporti è così:
> Tu cammini e corri e lei è invalida in carrozzella...
> ...


 ... e spingi la carrozzella, perchè anche quello è un modo di fare una passeggiata


----------



## Amoremio (21 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e spingi la carrozzella, perchè anche quello è un modo di fare una passeggiata


il discorso dell'invalidità può essere bifronte

chi è quello non invalido secondo te (nel contesto di un tradimento di coppia)?

 chi tradisce, perchè ha tanto voglia di passeggiare?
o chi è stato tradito ma ha ancora voglia di passeggiare con quella persona e quindi di spingere la carrozzella?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il discorso dell'invalidità può essere bifronte
> 
> chi è quello non invalido secondo te (nel contesto di un tradimento di coppia)?
> 
> ...


 Ieri abbiamo parlato tanto: siamo abbastanza invalidi tutti e due,io perchè oltre alla continua angoscia e alla delusione non mi riconosco più, lui perchè mi ha fatto del male e, lo ha fatto e non ci piove, poteva fare a meno e non ci piove, ma aldilà dei 'se si potesse tornare indietro' che non servono a nulla, mi ha parlato di come si sentiva e si sente e di come non si perdona per quello che ha fatto. Ieri, mettendo per un secondo da parte quello che provo io, ho rivisto quello che eravamo, ho incontrato di nuovo la persona di cui mi sono innamorata e mentre sentivo ancora rabbia ho capito quanto abbia contato tutta una serie di cose in quello che ci è successo. Chi è l'invalido? Stiamo soffrendo tutti e due, è relativamente importante chi più, chi meno e per colpa di chi: l'importante per noi è capire se riusciremo a ritrovarci, se riusciremo a costruire un nuovo rapporto anche grazie a tutto questo dolore: se non ce la faremo credo che rimarremo invalidi tutti e due.


----------



## Amoremio (21 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ieri abbiamo parlato tanto: siamo abbastanza invalidi tutti e due,io perchè oltre alla continua angoscia e alla delusione non mi riconosco più, lui perchè mi ha fatto del male e, lo ha fatto e non ci piove, poteva fare a meno e non ci piove, ma aldilà dei 'se si potesse tornare indietro' che non servono a nulla, mi ha parlato di come si sentiva e si sente e di come non si perdona per quello che ha fatto. Ieri, mettendo per un secondo da parte quello che provo io, ho rivisto quello che eravamo, ho incontrato di nuovo la persona di cui mi sono innamorata e mentre sentivo ancora rabbia ho capito quanto abbia contato tutta una serie di cose in quello che ci è successo. *Chi è l'invalido? Stiamo soffrendo tutti e due, è relativamente importante chi più, chi meno e per colpa di chi:* l'importante per noi è capire se riusciremo a ritrovarci, se riusciremo a costruire un nuovo rapporto anche grazie a tutto questo dolore: se non ce la faremo credo che rimarremo invalidi tutti e due.


questo è lo spirito giusto per gettare le basi di un'eventuale ricostruzione

se uno dei 2 pensa che solo l'altro sia invalido
o di essere solo lui carente
non c'è storia

c'è sempre in una coppia la necessità di alternarsi alla guida del carro
a volte perchè uno è stanco
altre perchè uno è scivolato
ecc.

se no, non c'è la coppia


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e spingi la carrozzella, perchè anche quello è un modo di fare una passeggiata


Ho capito...
E senza fare il lamentone...
OK!
Sono pessimo come badante-


----------



## tesla (22 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> si hai ragione.
> Ma credimi a volte pur di non perdere quella persona...
> Ci facciamo andar bene tutto...


ma veramente non vogliamo perdere quella persona oppure non vogliamo perdere noi stessi? perchè perdere certi personaggi è solo un guadagno in termini di autostima e qualità di vita.
forse siamo noi che crediamo di esistere come entità associata al partner, come se fossimo dei satelliti, mentre invece siamo capaci di ridere, gioire e stupirci indipendentemente. 
una volta capito questo, possiamo riprendere il nostro cammino sulle nostre gambe


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ma veramente non vogliamo perdere quella persona oppure non vogliamo perdere noi stessi? perchè perdere certi personaggi è solo un guadagno in termini di autostima e qualità di vita.
> forse siamo noi che crediamo di esistere come entità associata al partner, come se fossimo dei satelliti, mentre invece siamo capaci di ridere, gioire e stupirci indipendentemente.
> una volta capito questo, possiamo riprendere il nostro cammino sulle nostre gambe


:up::up::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ma veramente non vogliamo perdere quella persona oppure non vogliamo perdere noi stessi? perchè perdere certi personaggi è solo un guadagno in termini di autostima e qualità di vita.
> forse siamo noi che crediamo di esistere come entità associata al partner, come se fossimo dei satelliti, mentre invece siamo capaci di ridere, gioire e stupirci indipendentemente.
> una volta capito questo, possiamo riprendere il nostro cammino sulle nostre gambe


 In questo momento, io sono la mia prima preoccupazione, e l'ho messo bene in chiaro: devo essere sicura di tutto, di quello che provo, di quello che voglio. Io ho subito un trauma, mi devo riprendere : non sono in orbita attorno a nessuno, non ho obblighi morali verso nessuno, a parte i miei figli e me stessa. Questa è una delle condizioni che ho posto per rimanere assieme, e quando parlo di obblighi morali non intendo minacciare stupide rappresaglie distruttive, ma fare ciò che sento, indipendentemente da lui.
Tutto ciò che mi sento di fare: fin'ora ho fatto shopping, poi vediamo


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ma veramente non vogliamo perdere quella persona oppure non vogliamo perdere noi stessi? perchè perdere certi personaggi è solo un guadagno in termini di autostima e qualità di vita.
> forse siamo noi che crediamo di esistere come entità associata al partner, come se fossimo dei satelliti, mentre invece siamo capaci di ridere, gioire e stupirci indipendentemente.
> una volta capito questo, possiamo riprendere il nostro cammino sulle nostre gambe


Il sole ha i suoi pianeti.
A me personalmente pensarmi un satellite delle persone a cui tengo: fa felice.
Credo poco all'autostima.
Penso che sia un sistema sottilissimo di darsi coraggio, penso che apra molto alla presunzione di essere migliori degli altri...in altre parole un raccontarsela...
Altrimenti io non so proprio perchè a certe persone io appaia come un dio greco, ad altre un nano fallito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2011)

*Lavori in corso*

Sto meglio, e ho paura: è una roba da matti?
Ho paura di dirlo anche qui, ma ricomincio ad aver fiducia nel mio matrimonio, e mentre lo dico una coltellata al cuore: e se mi sto mettendo la testa da sola sul ceppo della prossima delusione? E' troppo presto per sentire che possiamo ripartire? E' la mia voglia che funzioni che mi fa pensare che sia davvero finito l'incubo, che comunque rimarrà tra i ricordi, come un grave incidente o come un lutto che ti segna per sempre, ma che oramai è una tappa che abbiamo superato, anche se il dolore c'è ancora?
Sto tenendo il freno tirato, ma una parte del mio cuore è in festa, non lo dico, non lo mostro, mi dico di temere sempre il peggio, di non fidarmi... è troppo presto per pensare che NOI ci siamo ancora? Troppo presto per pensare che a volte nella vita si sbaglia, che si fanno cose perchè a volte abbiamo voglia di farle, perchè è troppo tempo che facciamo solo quello che dobbiamo, perchè ogni tanto è lecito dare di matto?
Lui continua a dirmi: con la paura di perderti sto provando per te di nuovo quello che non pensavo più di poter provare, l'innamoramento che ti fa scoppiare il cuore, forse quello che è successo non ha portato solo il dolore, ma anche la scoperta della verità del nostro amore, che la routine di tutti i giorni aveva coperto... sono parole che mi fanno piacere ma... saranno vere o è  solo adrenalina, stavolta il pizzicorino del rischio sono io???


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sto meglio, e ho paura: è una roba da matti?
> Ho paura di dirlo anche qui, ma ricomincio ad aver fiducia nel mio matrimonio, e mentre lo dico una coltellata al cuore: e se mi sto mettendo la testa da sola sul ceppo della prossima delusione? E' troppo presto per sentire che possiamo ripartire? E' la mia voglia che funzioni che mi fa pensare che sia davvero finito l'incubo, che comunque rimarrà tra i ricordi, come un grave incidente o come un lutto che ti segna per sempre, ma che oramai è una tappa che abbiamo superato, anche se il dolore c'è ancora?
> Sto tenendo il freno tirato, ma una parte del mio cuore è in festa, non lo dico, non lo mostro, mi dico di temere sempre il peggio, di non fidarmi... è troppo presto per pensare che NOI ci siamo ancora? Troppo presto per pensare che a volte nella vita si sbaglia, che si fanno cose perchè a volte abbiamo voglia di farle, perchè è troppo tempo che facciamo solo quello che dobbiamo, perchè ogni tanto è lecito dare di matto?
> Lui continua a dirmi: con la paura di perderti sto provando per te di nuovo quello che non pensavo più di poter provare, l'innamoramento che ti fa scoppiare il cuore, forse quello che è successo non ha portato solo il dolore, ma anche la scoperta della verità del nostro amore, che la routine di tutti i giorni aveva coperto... sono parole che mi fanno piacere ma... saranno vere o è  solo adrenalina, stavolta il pizzicorino del rischio sono io???



Sbriciolata, devi imparare che nessuno e' perfetto, poteva capitare anche a te  suvvvia, goditi questi momenti magici  :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, devi imparare che nessuno e' perfetto, poteva capitare anche a te  suvvvia, goditi questi momenti magici  :up:


 sei un tesoro!:up: però..... paura.... intanto vado avanti, un passetto per volta, mica fa male andarci piano, sui sentimenti almeno, il resto, com'era a vent'anni.... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei un tesoro!:up: però..... paura.... *intanto vado avanti, un passetto per volta, mica fa male andarci piano,* sui sentimenti almeno, il resto, com'era a vent'anni.... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Prenditi tutto il tempo che ti occorre  nel frattempo goditi il presente :mrgreen: io penso/credo che abbia imparato la lezione  e se non e' cosi, un calcio in culo e via.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei un tesoro!:up: però..... paura.... intanto vado avanti, un passetto per volta, mica fa male andarci piano, sui sentimenti almeno, il resto, com'era a vent'anni.... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sto meglio, e ho paura: è una roba da matti?
> Ho paura di dirlo anche qui, ma ricomincio ad aver fiducia nel mio matrimonio, e mentre lo dico una coltellata al cuore: e se mi sto mettendo la testa da sola sul ceppo della prossima delusione? E' troppo presto per sentire che possiamo ripartire? E' la mia voglia che funzioni che mi fa pensare che sia davvero finito l'incubo, che comunque rimarrà tra i ricordi, come un grave incidente o come un lutto che ti segna per sempre, ma che oramai è una tappa che abbiamo superato, anche se il dolore c'è ancora?
> Sto tenendo il freno tirato, ma una parte del mio cuore è in festa, non lo dico, non lo mostro, mi dico di temere sempre il peggio, di non fidarmi... è troppo presto per pensare che NOI ci siamo ancora? Troppo presto per pensare che a volte nella vita si sbaglia, che si fanno cose perchè a volte abbiamo voglia di farle, perchè è troppo tempo che facciamo solo quello che dobbiamo, perchè ogni tanto è lecito dare di matto?
> *Lui continua a dirmi: con la paura di perderti sto provando per te di nuovo quello che non pensavo più di poter provare*, l'innamoramento che ti fa scoppiare il cuore, forse quello che è successo non ha portato solo il dolore, *ma anche la scoperta della verità del nostro amore*, che la routine di tutti i giorni aveva coperto... sono parole che mi fanno piacere ma... saranno vere o è solo adrenalina, stavolta il pizzicorino del rischio sono io???


Fidati solo di quel che dici e provi tu.

La verità del vostro amore?
Spero per te che sia vera.

Tutto quel che si prova sotto l'influsso di avvenimenti incalzanti  di solito è (+ o - ) lontano dal vero.

(Faccio l'avvocato del diavolo, ma ti garantisco che voglio sbagliarmi )


----------



## tesla (25 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il sole ha i suoi pianeti.
> A me personalmente pensarmi un satellite delle persone a cui tengo: fa felice.
> Credo poco all'autostima.
> Penso che sia un sistema sottilissimo di darsi coraggio, penso che apra molto alla presunzione di essere migliori degli altri...in altre parole un raccontarsela...
> Altrimenti io non so proprio perchè a certe persone io appaia come un dio greco, ad altre un nano fallito.


 
beh l'autostima come tutte le cose ha i suoi eccessi, in positivo e negativo; immagino che ogni strumento/emozione/sentimento se portato all'esasperazione faccia solo danni. per autostima in termini corretti intendo quando non hai bisogno dell'altro per vivere, come se da solo non valessi nulla. anche a me piace essere un satellite, il satellite è anche un compagno fedele per il pianeta con cui sta 
ma se il mio pianeta si stacca dall'orbita e se ne va per gli affari suoi, mi piace pensare di volermi bene abbastanza da non implodere


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> beh l'autostima come tutte le cose ha i suoi eccessi, in positivo e negativo; immagino che ogni strumento/emozione/sentimento se portato all'esasperazione faccia solo danni. per autostima in termini corretti intendo quando non hai bisogno dell'altro per vivere, come se da solo non valessi nulla. anche a me piace essere un satellite, il satellite è anche un compagno fedele per il pianeta con cui sta
> ma se il mio pianeta si stacca dall'orbita e se ne va per gli affari suoi, mi piace pensare di volermi bene abbastanza da non implodere


Mah...ehm...
Sarà che nel mio campo ci sono un sacco di persone che si sopravvalutano.
Poi cavoli ma se siamo innamorati...abbiamo bisogno dell'altro no?
Però bella l'idea delle orbite...che non sono cerchi, ma ellissi...no?


----------



## tesla (25 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...ehm...
> Sarà che nel mio campo ci sono un sacco di persone che si sopravvalutano.
> Poi cavoli ma se siamo innamorati...abbiamo bisogno dell'altro no?
> Però bella l'idea delle orbite...che non sono cerchi, ma ellissi...no?


 
evidentemente c'è chi ne ha più bisogno e chi meno, nel senso che mette i preventivo gli sgarri e le possibilità di tradimento. 
fatto che porta le orbite ad allontanarsi...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> evidentemente c'è chi ne ha più bisogno e chi meno, nel senso che mette i preventivo gli sgarri e le possibilità di tradimento.
> fatto che porta le orbite ad allontanarsi...


Ma in fondo uno può anche decidere di mettersi alla prova no?
Per quanto tu mi tradisca, a me non me ne fregherà più un casso: hai finito cretina con i tuoi giochi di potere.

Prova a dirti...ma chi se ne frega, tanto poi si stufa e torna da me.


----------



## Sole (26 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> beh l'autostima come tutte le cose ha i suoi eccessi, in positivo e negativo; immagino che ogni strumento/emozione/sentimento se portato all'esasperazione faccia solo danni. per autostima in termini corretti intendo quando non hai bisogno dell'altro per vivere, come se da solo non valessi nulla. anche a me piace essere un satellite, il satellite è anche un compagno fedele per il pianeta con cui sta
> ma se il mio pianeta si stacca dall'orbita e se ne va per gli affari suoi, mi piace pensare di volermi bene abbastanza da non implodere


Anch'io la penso come te.


----------



## Sole (26 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lui continua a dirmi: con la paura di perderti sto provando per te di nuovo quello che non pensavo più di poter provare, l'innamoramento che ti fa scoppiare il cuore, forse quello che è successo non ha portato solo il dolore, ma anche la scoperta della verità del nostro amore, che la routine di tutti i giorni aveva coperto... sono parole che mi fanno piacere ma... saranno vere o è solo adrenalina, stavolta il pizzicorino del rischio sono io???


Fai bene a porti questa domanda, intanto.

Probabilmente tuo marito, se si sbilancia così, è sincero. Resta da vedere se si tratta di uno stato d'animo dettato dalla paura di perdere una serie di sicurezze alle quali è abituato, sulle quali contava, oppure se la crisi è stata un'opportunità per leggere meglio dentro se stesso.

Il mio consiglio è di non smettere, comunque, di darti attenzione, indipendentemente dalle motivazioni che spingono tuo marito. Insomma, goditi la serenità che hai recuperato, ma sii vigile e alimenta la tua indipendenza.


----------



## tesla (26 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma in fondo uno può anche decidere di mettersi alla prova no?
> Per quanto tu mi tradisca, a me non me ne fregherà più un casso: hai finito cretina con i tuoi giochi di potere.
> 
> Prova a dirti...ma chi se ne frega, tanto poi si stufa e torna da me.


 
per la prima affermazione, ti dico che c'è momento e momento; un tradimento fatto nel momento in cui ci si sente volare a fianco del partner, provoca uno schianto e un dolore talmente forte da mettere a repentaglio la stabilità e l'equilibrio mentale della persona che lo subisce.
è un azzardo che può distruggere davvero l'altro, impedirgli di lavorare, vivere, gioire; nel momento in cui ti colpisce e non vai più a lavorare ad esempio, la tua vita prende una deriva devastante, un domino letale.

chissenefrega lo dici quando hai spalato tanta sabbia, quando ti è entrata negli occhi, nel cuore, in gola, al punto da rischiare di soccombere; se sei fortunato, un impulso vitale ti spinge a scagliare la tua pala lontano, a imprecare contro chi ti ha seppellito nell'indomabile insidia e te la strappi dal cuore...lentamente... giorno dopo giorno, finchè all'atto conclusivo, quando scopri la tremenda verità, ormai sei disilluso e di quell'amore non ti importa quasi più nulla


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> per la prima affermazione, ti dico che c'è momento e momento; un tradimento fatto *nel momento in cui ci si sente volare a fianco del partner*, provoca uno schianto e un dolore talmente forte da mettere a repentaglio la stabilità e l'equilibrio mentale della persona che lo subisce.
> è un azzardo che può distruggere davvero l'altro, impedirgli di lavorare, vivere, gioire; nel momento in cui ti colpisce e non vai più a lavorare ad esempio, la tua vita prende una deriva devastante, un domino letale.


 
Ma se tu ti senti volare e il partner ti tradisce non significa che tu stai travisando la realtà che state vivendo?

Come ad esempio Diletta, su questo forum.

Da come racconta la sua storia si evince che lei stava vivendo da anni in un mondo reale solo nella sua testa, ovvero travisava la realtà.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma se tu ti senti volare e il partner ti tradisce non significa che tu stai travisando la realtà che state vivendo?
> 
> Come ad esempio Diletta, su questo forum.
> 
> *Da come racconta la sua storia si evince che lei stava vivendo da anni in un mondo reale solo nella sua testa*, ovvero travisava la realtà.


E invece io penso che vivesse proprio quello che era, perchè l'amore non si può fingere a lungo; se Diletta si sentiva felice per come lui era marito non si poteva ingannare su questo.
Il problema era la tendenza di lui -vera, passata o presente che sia- a fare conquiste e sesso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E invece io penso che vivesse proprio quello che era, perchè l'amore non si può fingere a lungo; *se Diletta si sentiva felice per come lui era marito non si poteva ingannare su questo.*
> Il problema era la tendenza di lui -vera, passata o presente che sia- a fare conquiste e sesso.


 
Ma era lei che volava:

e quel suo volare da cosa era determinato?


Lui volava ? (sì, ma non con lei)

Stavano volando in coppia?   No.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma era lei che volava:
> 
> e quel suo volare da cosa era determinato?
> 
> ...



Lei volava perchè lui la faceva volare.

Lui la faceva volare perchè sentiva il desiderio di farlo. E il desiderio di farlo era generato da lei, perchè era lei, lei la sua donna.

Io continuo a credere che il loro sia potenzialmente un ottimo matrimonio purchè si decidano concordemente e consapevolmente e a pari livello nuove regole.
Nulla di quello che Diletta ha scritto mi ha mai fatto pensare che lui non la amasse.


----------



## tesla (26 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma se tu ti senti volare e il partner ti tradisce non significa che tu stai travisando la realtà che state vivendo?
> 
> Come ad esempio Diletta, su questo forum.
> 
> Da come racconta la sua storia si evince che lei stava vivendo da anni in un mondo reale solo nella sua testa, ovvero travisava la realtà.


 ma allora a questo punto la colpa torna ancora a me, che non ho saputo capire, che non ho voluto vedere, che ho volato dove non dovevo e quando non era il caso... è un patibolo a questo modo, finisco sempre per concludere che la colpa è stata mia o mia la responsabilità... illusa, miope, azzardata. no non lo accetto, se ho sperato qualcuno mi ha dato speranze, se mi sono illusa qualcuno mi ha illusa e costruito castelli di cartapesta attorno a me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lei volava perchè lui la faceva volare.
> 
> Lui la faceva volare perchè sentiva il desiderio di farlo. E il desiderio di farlo era generato da lei, perchè era lei, lei la sua donna.
> 
> ...


 
Sono d'accordo.

Però potrà esserlo se lei decide di non considerare importante "quella" parte di suo marito, di dimenticarla, di viverla con serenità e senza angoscia. 
Io le avevo consigliato di mandarlo a quel paese perchè in realtà lei non riusciva a farsela passare.

Magari non è ancora pronta e magari non lo sarà mai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ma allora a questo punto la colpa torna ancora a me, che non ho saputo capire, che non ho voluto vedere, che ho volato dove non dovevo e quando non era il caso... è un patibolo a questo modo, finisco sempre per concludere che la colpa è stata mia o mia la responsabilità... illusa, miope, azzardata. *no non lo accetto, se ho sperato qualcuno mi ha dato speranze, se mi sono illusa qualcuno mi ha illusa e costruito castelli di cartapesta attorno a me.*


 
Ok, non accettare.

Io ho un atteggiamento diverso nei confronti della vita e dei rapporti con gli altri, e quando mi esprimo parto da lì, purtroppo (o per fortuna)


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Fidati solo di quel che dici e provi tu.
> 
> La verità del vostro amore?
> Spero per te che sia vera.
> ...


 Grazie del consiglio, non riuscirei a fidarmi neppure se volessi... purtroppo! Mah... a settembre vi racconterò gli sviluppi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Fai bene a porti questa domanda, intanto.
> 
> Probabilmente tuo marito, se si sbilancia così, è sincero. Resta da vedere se si tratta di uno stato d'animo dettato dalla paura di perdere una serie di sicurezze alle quali è abituato, sulle quali contava, oppure se la crisi è stata un'opportunità per leggere meglio dentro se stesso.
> 
> Il mio consiglio è di non smettere, comunque, di darti attenzione, indipendentemente dalle motivazioni che spingono tuo marito. Insomma, goditi la serenità che hai recuperato, *ma sii vigile e alimenta la tua indipendenza.*


 :up::up::up: esattamente quello che mi propongo di fare


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ma allora a questo punto la colpa torna ancora a me, che non ho saputo capire, che non ho voluto vedere, che ho volato dove non dovevo e quando non era il caso... è un patibolo a questo modo, finisco sempre per concludere che la colpa è stata mia o mia la responsabilità... illusa, miope, azzardata. no non lo accetto, se ho sperato qualcuno mi ha dato speranze, se mi sono illusa qualcuno mi ha illusa e costruito castelli di cartapesta attorno a me.


 Ma perchè parli sempre della tua colpa? Secondo me hai provato a costruire una relazione con una persona che non era pronta a costruirla: questa persona forse non era pronta a farlo con te, forse non era pronta a farlo adesso, forse non lo sarà mai con nessuno. Se lei fosse stata onesta, l'avrebbe riconosciuto con te e avreste potuto pensare di troncare la relazione o trasformarla in qualcosa di più libero. Invece ti ha tradito, invece ti ha ingannato, ha approfittato della tua fiducia: dov'è la tua colpa? Allora non innamoriamoci mai, non costruiamo mai nulla con nessuno, perchè la fiducia che riponiamo potrebbe essere tradita, potrebbe arrivare un'altra persona... cosa facciamo, costruiamo relazioni solo con chi ha la patente di brava personcina? e chi ce l'ha?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma perchè parli sempre della tua colpa? Secondo me hai provato a costruire una relazione con una persona che non era pronta a costruirla: questa persona forse non era pronta a farlo con te, forse non era pronta a farlo adesso, forse non lo sarà mai con nessuno. Se lei fosse stata onesta, l'avrebbe riconosciuto con te e avreste potuto pensare di troncare la relazione o trasformarla in qualcosa di più libero. Invece ti ha tradito, invece ti ha ingannato, ha approfittato della tua fiducia: dov'è la tua colpa? Allora non innamoriamoci mai, non costruiamo mai nulla con nessuno, perchè la fiducia che riponiamo potrebbe essere tradita, potrebbe arrivare un'altra persona... cosa facciamo, costruiamo relazioni solo con chi ha la patente di brava personcina? e chi ce l'ha?



Ehm...
devo dire che il tuo avatar mi dà i brividi, che vincerai probabilmente il mio titolo l'anno prossimo, ma quello che scrivi spesso lo trovo pregno di un vigore fantastico.
Una grinta propositiva e positiva.
Bellissime da leggere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm...
> devo dire che il tuo avatar mi dà i brividi, che vincerai probabilmente il mio titolo l'anno prossimo, ma quello che scrivi spesso lo trovo pregno di un vigore fantastico.
> Una grinta propositiva e positiva.
> Bellissime da leggere.


 Il mio avatar... è il simbolo della rabbia che ho ancora dentro: spero di poterlo cambiare al più presto


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il mio avatar... è il simbolo della rabbia che ho ancora dentro: spero di poterlo cambiare al più presto



Capisco perfettamente, credimi


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> per la prima affermazione, ti dico che c'è momento e momento; un tradimento fatto nel momento in cui ci si sente volare a fianco del partner, provoca uno schianto e un dolore talmente forte da mettere a repentaglio la stabilità e l'equilibrio mentale della persona che lo subisce.
> è un azzardo che può distruggere davvero l'altro, impedirgli di lavorare, vivere, gioire; nel momento in cui ti colpisce e non vai più a lavorare ad esempio, la tua vita prende una deriva devastante, un domino letale.
> 
> chissenefrega lo dici quando hai spalato tanta sabbia, quando ti è entrata negli occhi, nel cuore, in gola, al punto da rischiare di soccombere; se sei fortunato, un impulso vitale ti spinge a scagliare la tua pala lontano, a imprecare contro chi ti ha seppellito nell'indomabile insidia e te la strappi dal cuore...lentamente... giorno dopo giorno, finchè all'atto conclusivo, quando scopri la tremenda verità, ormai sei disilluso e di quell'amore non ti importa quasi più nulla


Sul rosso lo so...
Blindai il mio cuore quella volta.
Ma ringrazio dio...per le persone che mi sono state vicine e mi hanno tirato fuori dal diniego esistenziale.
La parola più affettuosa che rivolgevo ai miei amici era, a quell'epoca, Salve merde!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2011)

*Visita a sorpresa*

Ieri torno a casa e... lo becco agitato, atteggiamento colpevole, nervoso, in imbarazzo, occhi rossi... La Gorgone si è affacciata immediatamente, fredda, determinata, ho voluto sapere cosa nascondeva, l'ho messo all'angolo.
Era venuto qui, a leggersi tutto quello che ho scritto io e che mi avete risposto voi, ci ha messo qualche giorno per leggere tutto.
Ha detto che siete persone in gamba, cosa che condivido pienamente.
Non me l'aspettavo assolutamente, mi ha lasciato un segno dentro.
Con l'occasione vi saluto, domani partiamo per una vacanza e quando torniamo il forum sarà chiuso, ci risentiremo di sicuro a settembre, lunghi giorni e piacevoli notti a tutti


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ieri torno a casa e... lo becco agitato, atteggiamento colpevole, nervoso, in imbarazzo, occhi rossi... La Gorgone si è affacciata immediatamente, fredda, determinata, ho voluto sapere cosa nascondeva, l'ho messo all'angolo.
> Era venuto qui, a leggersi tutto quello che ho scritto io e che mi avete risposto voi, ci ha messo qualche giorno per leggere tutto.
> Ha detto che siete persone in gamba, cosa che condivido pienamente.
> Non me l'aspettavo assolutamente, mi ha lasciato un segno dentro.
> Con l'occasione vi saluto, domani partiamo per una vacanza e quando torniamo il forum sarà chiuso, ci risentiremo di sicuro a settembre, lunghi giorni e piacevoli notti a tutti


mi pare un buon segno


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ieri torno a casa e... lo becco agitato, atteggiamento colpevole, nervoso, in imbarazzo, occhi rossi... La Gorgone si è affacciata immediatamente, fredda, determinata, ho voluto sapere cosa nascondeva, l'ho messo all'angolo.
> Era venuto qui, a leggersi tutto quello che ho scritto io e che mi avete risposto voi, ci ha messo qualche giorno per leggere tutto.
> Ha detto che siete persone in gamba, cosa che condivido pienamente.
> Non me l'aspettavo assolutamente, mi ha lasciato un segno dentro.
> Con l'occasione vi saluto, *domani partiamo per una vacanza *e quando torniamo il forum sarà chiuso, ci risentiremo di sicuro a settembre, lunghi giorni e piacevoli notti a tutti



Godetevela alla grande :up: poi, quando si ritorna ... :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ieri torno a casa e... lo becco agitato, atteggiamento colpevole, nervoso, in imbarazzo, occhi rossi... La Gorgone si è affacciata immediatamente, fredda, determinata, ho voluto sapere cosa nascondeva, l'ho messo all'angolo.
> Era venuto qui, a leggersi tutto quello che ho scritto io e che mi avete risposto voi, ci ha messo qualche giorno per leggere tutto.
> Ha detto che siete persone in gamba, cosa che condivido pienamente.
> Non me l'aspettavo assolutamente, mi ha lasciato un segno dentro.
> Con l'occasione vi saluto, domani partiamo per una vacanza e quando torniamo il forum sarà chiuso, ci risentiremo di sicuro a settembre, lunghi giorni e piacevoli notti a tutti


Brava!
Anche mia moglie legge tradi!
Noi due abbiamo usato molto il forum per parlarci di questioni che non avevamo mai voluto affrontare.
E la colpa era mia...
Da coglione mi dicevo: ah sta roba non la capirà, l'altra la farà soffrire ecc..ecc..ecc...
Invece alla fine della fiera...ho avuto la prova che veramente a lei le cose stanno bene così.
Buona Vacanza!:up::up::up:


----------



## Tubarao (27 Luglio 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ieri torno a casa e... lo becco agitato, atteggiamento colpevole, nervoso, in imbarazzo, occhi rossi... La Gorgone si è affacciata immediatamente, fredda, determinata, ho voluto sapere cosa nascondeva, l'ho messo all'angolo.
> Era venuto qui, a leggersi tutto quello che ho scritto io e che mi avete risposto voi, ci ha messo qualche giorno per leggere tutto.
> Ha detto che siete persone in gamba, cosa che condivido pienamente.
> Non me l'aspettavo assolutamente, mi ha lasciato un segno dentro.
> Con l'occasione vi saluto, domani partiamo per una vacanza e quando torniamo il forum sarà chiuso, ci risentiremo di sicuro a settembre, lunghi giorni e piacevoli notti a tutti


Ufff....queste sono occasioni da prendere al balzo.......

Gli dovevi dire: "Lo vedi quel Tubarao lì ??.......ecco.....impara da lui" :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Scherzo ovviamanete......buona vacanza e in bocca all lupo per tutto.....

:up::up:


----------

